# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي موضوع متجدد كل اخبار ومستجدات كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2012

## GSM-AYA

*  
يسعدنا ويسرنا أن نفتتح هذا الرابط الخاص بالمونديال الأفريقي الذي بدأت السبت 21 - 1 - 2012م*   * سيكون هنا آخر الأخبار عن كأس الامم الأفريقية الثامنة والعشرين فى الغابون غينيا الإستوائية 2012*  **

----------


## GSM-AYA

*أقيمت أول بطولة لكأس أمم افريقيا عام 1957 بمشاركة ثلاث دول فقط هي مصر والسودان واثيوبيا التي استضافت البطولة وفازت بها مصر.*  * اعتبارا من عام 1968 اعتمد الاتحاد الافريقي نظام إقامة البطولة كل عامين في الأعوام الزوجية، وفي عام 2010 قرر الاتحاد إقامتها خلال الأعوام الفردية لتفادي تعارضها مع نهائيات كأس العالم التي تقام كل أربعة اعوام.*  * ورفض مسؤولو الاتحاد الافريقي مرارا ضغوطا قادتها الأندية الأوروبية الزاخرة بعدد هائل من اللاعبين الافارقة لإقامة نهائيات امم افريقيا كل أربعة أعوام على غرار بطولات قارية أخرى مثل كأس أوروبا وكأس آسيا.*  * يحمل المنتخب المصري الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز بكأس الأمم بواقع سبع بطولات اعوام (1957- 1959-1986-1998-2006-2008-2010). كما أن منتخبي الكاميرون وغانا يتشركان في المركز الثاني بواقع أربع بطولات لكل منهما. ثم نيجيريا وجمهورية الكونجو مرتين ومرة واحدة لكلا من تونس وساحل العاج وجنوب افرييا والجزائر والمغرب والسودان واثيوبيا والكونجو*  * وفقا للنظام الحالي يشارك في النهائيات 16 فريقا تقسم إلى أربع مجموعات تلعب مباريات دوري من دور واحد، وتتاهل المنتخبات صاحبة المركز الأول والثاني إلى الدور ربع النهائي الذي يقام بنظام خروج المغلوب.*   * وفيما يلي سجل البطولات:*    * 1957 في اثيوبيا : فاز المنتخب المصري باللقب بعد تغلبه على السودان بهدفين مقابل هدف، واثيوبيا بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل. واستبعد منتخب جنوب افريقيا بسبب قضية التفرقة العنصرية.*  * 1959 في مصر: توج المنتخب المصري باللقب بالفوز على السودان بهدفين لواحد واثيوبيا 4- صفر.*  * 1962 : استضافت اثيوبيا مجددا النهائيات وفازت بالكأس بتغلها على مصر 4-2 في الوقت الإضافي من المباراة النهائية بعد انتهاء الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل بهدفين لكل فريق.*  * 1963: أقيمت البطولة في غانا التي فازت باللقب بالتغلب على السودان في المباراة النهائية بمدينة أكرا بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل.*  * 1965 في تونس: غانا تحتفظ باللقب بالتغلب على تونس في المباراة النهائية 3-2 في الوقت الإضافي.*  * 1968: النهائيات أقيمت في اثيوبيا مجددا والكونغو الديمقراطية حاليا( زائير حينها) فازت بالكأس بالتغلب على غانا في النهائي بهدف دون مقابل.*  * 1970: المنتخب السوداني يفوز باول لقب قاري في البطولة التي أقيمت على أرضه بالتغلب على غانا بهدف دون مقابل.*  * 1972: استضافت الكاميرون النهائيات وفازت الكونغو برازفيل على مالي 3-2 في المباراة النهائية بمدينة ياوندي.*  * 1974: استضافت مصر البطولة، وقد أعيدت المباراة النهائية لأنها انتهت بالتعادل بين الكونغو الديمقراطية( زائير سابقا) وزامبيا بهدفين لكل منهما في الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي.*  * وفي المباراة الثانية فازت الكونغو على زامبيا بهدفين دون مقابل لتحرز اللقب للمرة الثانية.*  * 1976:استضافت إثيوبيا البطولة عام 1976، والتي أقيمت للمرة الأولى بنظام الدوري، وتصدر المغرب الترتيب وتوج باللقب.*  * 1978 : استضافت غانا النهائيات وفازت في المباراة النهائية على أوغندا بهدفين مقابل لا شيء، لتصبح بذلك أول دولة تفوز باللقب ثلاث مرات، واحتفظت بكأس عبد العزيز سالم للأبد.*  **   * 1980 :أقيمت النهائيات في نيجيريا التي فازت بالكأس بالتغلب على الجزائر في النهائية بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل.*  **   * 1982 :احرزت غانا اللقب الرابع على حساب المنتخب الليبي صاحب الأرض بركلات الترجيح في النهائي بالعاصمة طرابلس.*  **   * 1984 : استضافت ساحل العاج النهائيات، واحرزت الكاميرون أول لقب بفوزها على نيجيريا بهدفين دون مقابل.*  **   * 1986: فازت مصر بالبطولة التي استضافتها، وتغلبت في النهائي على الكاميرون بركلات الترجيح.*  **   * 1988 :أقيمت النهائيات في المغرب، وفازت الكاميرون باللقب للمرة الثانية على حساب نيجيريا بهدف دون مقابل.*  **   * 1990 : فازت الجزائر بالبطولة على أقيمت على أرضها بعد تغلبها على نيجيريا في النهائي بهدف دون مقابل.*  **

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  1992: تمت زيادة عدد افرق المشاركة في النهائيات من 8 إلى 12، وتمكن منتخب ساحل العاج من إحراز لقب البطولة بعد التغلب على غانا بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية 11-10 في مباراة مثيرة.      1994: أقيمت البطولة في تونس، وفازت نيجيريا باللقب بالتغلب على منتخب زامبيا في النهائي 2-1.      1996: نظمت جنوب أفريقيا البطولة لأول مرة بعد رفع الحظر عنها( وشارك 15 منتخبا بعد انسحاب نيجيريا لأسباب سياسية) وفازت جنوب افريقيا في المباراة النهائية على المنتخب التونسي 2-0.      1998 : أقيمت النهائيات في بوركينا فاسو وفازت مصر على جنوب افريقيا في المباراة النهائية بهدفين دون مقابل.      2000 : منتخب الكاميرون يفوز باللقب بعد تغلبه على منتخب نيجيريا صاحب الأرض بركلات الترجيح بعد انتهاء الأصلي بالتعادل بهدفين لكل.      2002 :احتفظت الكاميرون باللقب بفوزها بركلات الترجيح على السنغال 3-2 في المباراة النهائية في باماكو عاصمة مالي.      2004 :اقيمت النهائيات في تونس حيث نجح الفريق التونسي في الفوز بالبطولة للمرة الأولى في تاريخه بعد تغلبه في المباراة النهائية على المنتخب المغربي بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد.      2006 : نظمت مصر البطولة وفازت بركلات الترجيح في المباراة النهائية على منتخب ساحل العاج 4-2 .      2008: احتفظت مصر باللقب وتغلبت في النهائي على الكاميرون بهدف محمد أبو تريكة في المباراة التي جرت بأكرا عاصمة غانا.      2010: منتخب مصر يحرز البطولة للمرة الثالثة على التوالي بالتغلب على منتخب غانا بهدف محمد ناجي(جدو) في المباراة النهائية في لواندا عاصمة أنجولا.  *

----------


## GSM-AYA

تستضيف غينيا الاستوائية والغابون نهائيات كأس أمم افريقيا لكرة القدم بدءا من 21 يناير/كانون الأول حتى 21 فبراير/شباط 2012. 
يشارك في البطولة 16 منتخبا قسمت إلى أربع مجموعات ويغيب عنها المنتخب المصري حامل اللقب في البطولات الثلاث السابقة.  _الفرق المشاركة حسب المجموعات كما هو الترتيب في الصورة  _

----------


## GSM-AYA

** الملاعب والمُدن التي ستحتضن المباريات *  
1 - ملعب [ دانغونج ] بمدينة " ليبرفيل " [ الجابون ] .. يتسع لـ 45 ألف متفرج    
2 - ملعب [ فرانسفيل ] بمدينة " فرانسفيل " [ الجابون ] .. يتسع لـ 40 ألف متفرج    
3 - ملعب [ باتا ] بمدينة " باتا " [ غينيا الاستوائية ] .. يتسع لـ 40 ألف متفرج    
4 - ملعب [ نويفو مالابو ] بمدينة " مالابو " [ غينيا الاستوائية ] .. يتسع لـ 15 ألف متفرج   *

----------


## GSM-AYA

السنغال زامبيا غينياالاستوائية ليبيا    
جدول المباريات
حسب توقيت غرينتش   2012-01-21 19:30 غينيا الاستوائية x ليبيا      2012-01-21  20:00 السنغال x زامبيا     2012-01-25  17:00 ليبيا x زامبيا     2012-01-25 20:00 غينياالاستوائية x السنغال     2012-01-29 19:00 ليبيا x السنغال     2012-01-29 19:00 غينيا الاستوائية x زامبيا        أنغولا السودان ساحل العاج بوركينافاسو      2012-01-22  17:00 ساحل العاج x السودان      2012-01-22  20:00 بوركينافاسو x أنغولا      2012-01-26  17:00 السودان x أنغولا      2012-01-26  20:00 ساحل العاج x بوركينافاسو      2012-01-30  19:00 السودان x بوركينافاسو      2012-01-30  19:00 ساحل العاج x أنغولا      الغابون المغرب النيجر تونس    جدول المباريات   2012-01-23  17:00 الغابون x النجير      2012-01-23  20:00 المغرب x تونس      2012-01-27  17:00 النجير x تونس      2012-01-27  20:00 الغابون x المغرب      2012-01-31  19:00 الغابون x تونس      2012-01-31  19:00 النجير x المغرب           بوتسوانا غانا غينيا مالي    جدول المباريات   2012-01-24  17:00 غانا x بوتسوانا      2012-01-24  20:00 مالي x غينيا      2012-01-28  17:00 بوتسوانا x غينيا      2012-01-28  20:00 غانا x مالي      2012-02-01  19:00 بوتسوانا x مالي      2012-02-01  19:00 غانا x غينيا   *الدور ربع النهائي*    
4 فبراير 
المباراة رقم 1 : المنتخب المتصدر للمجموعة الأولى يلاقي صاحب المركز الثاني بالمجموعة الثانية في مدينة باتا. 
المباراة 2  : المنتخب المتصدر للمجموعة الثانية يلاقي صاحب المركز الثاني بالمجموعة الأولى في مدينة مالابو. 
5 فبراير 
المباراة 3 : بين أول المجموعة الثالثة وثاني المجموعة الرابعة في مدينة ليبرفيل. 
المباراة 4 : بين أول المجموعة الرابعة وثاني المجموعة الثالثة في مدينة فرانسفيل. *نصف النهائي*    
8 فبراير: 
الفائز في المباراة رقم 1 يلاقي الفائز في المباراة رقم 4 في مدينة باتا 
الفائز في المباراة رقم 3 يلاقي الفائز في المباراة رقك 2 في مدينة ليبرفيل. *مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث*    
11 فبراير في مدينة مالابو بين المنتخبين الخاسرين في مباراتي نصف النهائي. *النهائي*    
12 فبراير في مدينة ليبرفيل

----------


## GSM-AYA

نجوم تنتظرهم في أمم أفريقيا 2012  
انطلقت مساء اليوم السبت المقابل 21 يناير 2012 بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الثامنة والعشرين في الجابون وغينيا الاستوائية، وسيُسدل الستار عليها الموافق الثاني عشر من شهر فبراير القادم. 
ووسط مشاعر متباينة من جميع جماهير وعشاق الكرة الأفريقية، ما بين الترقب والانتظار لمشاهدة واحدة من أقوى البطولات والتي يصنفها الكثير من الخبراء على أنها تأتي في المركز الثالث من حيث القوة والمستوى المرتفع بعد بطولتي كأس العالم وكأس الأمم الأوروبية، وبين خيبة الأمل الكبيرة التي أصابت الجميع نتيجة غياب عدد غير قليل من القوى الرئيسية في القارة السمراء من أصحاب المقام الرفيع أمثال مصر والكاميرون ونيجيريا. 
كل هذه المعطيات تجعلنا نتوقع مشاهدة بطولة مثيرة، ويمكننا القول انها ستكون مرصعة بالعديد من النجوم المتألقين في الفترة الأخيرة، وسنحاول خلال هذا التحليل الإشارة إليهم والتعريف عليهم وعلى ومستواهم الذي يترقبه محبيهم.   
 يحيى توريه - كوت ديفوار 
 يمثل الإيفواري يايا توريه ظاهرة فريدة من نوعها حالياً في الكرة الأفريقية فهو يعتبر من القلائل الذين لا يلعبون في مركز المهاجم ورغم ذلك تمكن وبإجماع الآراء من الفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب أفريقي لعام 2011 التي يمنحها سنوياً الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، متفوقاً بذلك على الغاني آندريه أيوا نجم مرسيليا الفرنسي والمالي سيدو كيتا لاعب وسط برشلونة الإسباني. 
ومع بداية الموسم الماضي انضم النجم الإيفواري إلى مانشستر سيتي ليلعب بجوار شقيقه مدافع آرسنال السابق حبيب كولو توريه، وحافظ على وضعه في التشكيلة الأساسية في الفريق منذ انضمامه إليه وحتى الآن، حيث خاض مع الفريق الملقب بال"سيتيزن" 51 مباراة سجل خلالها 8 أهداف، ويمكن ملاحظة ارتفاع معدل تهديف اللاعب منذ انتقاله لناديه الجديد وهو ما جعله محل ثقة مدربه الإيطالي مانشيني.     
 جيرفينهو - كوت ديفوار 
 منذ أن بدأ جيرفايس ياو كواسي ممارسة كرة القدم وهو طفل في أكاديمية فريق أسيك أبيدجان وجميع من عمل على تنشئته وتدريبه يتوقعون له أن يكون أحد أبرز نجوم الكرة الإيفوارية بسبب مهارته العالية وقدرته الفذة منذ نعومة أظفاره على اختراق دفاعات الخصوم وعلى تسجيل الأهداف بغزارة، لذلك أطلق عليه مدربوه وزملائه اسم "جيرفينهو" وهو اسم برازيلي كناية عن موهبة اللاعب والتي جعلت طريقة لعبه أشبه ما تكون بطريقة أداء نجوم المنتخب البرازيلي. 
وبعد أن قاد جيرفينهو ليل إلى إحراز لقب الدوري الفرنسي في العام الماضي كان طبيعياً أن يبحث عن تحد جديد يخوض من خلال اللعب لنادي كبير ينافس في إحدى بطولات الدوري الأوروبية القوية، وبالفعل كان قرار الفيل الإيفواري الجديد بالانتقال إلى آرسنال، خطوة متوقعة في إطار سعي اللاعب للارتقاء إلى مصاف مهاجمي الصف الأول في أوروبا، وحتى الآن ومنذ مشاركته مع المدفعجية مطلع العام الحالي، شارك جيرفينهو في 16 مباراة سجل خلالها أربعة أهداف. 
ويعتمد المدرب الوطني للمنتخب الإيفواري فرانسوا زاهوي على جيرفينهو بشكل أساسي في الاختراق السريع من الأجناب وصناعة الفرص بالتالي لرؤوس الحربة في الفريق أو القادمين من الخلف، ويتوقع أن يشكل جيرفينهو مع الفيل الإيفواري المخضرم دروجبا مهاجم تشلسي وسيدو دومبيا مهاجم سيسكا موسكو وأفضل لاعب في الدوري الروسي مثلث رعب بالغ القوة في كأس الأمم الأفريقية القادمة.     
 موسى سو - السنغال 
 لا شك في أن المهاجم السنغالي الدولي موسى سو أصبح مؤخراً يعد أحد أفضل وأخطر المهاجمين على ساحة كرة القدم الأفريقية، بل أنه أصبح يشار إليه بالبنان عند ذكر المهاجمين الأفارقة المتألقين في بطولات الدوري الأوروبية حالياً، فالمهاجم المولود في فرنسا صاحب25 عام، بزغ نجمه بشدة في الفترة الأخيرة وتحديداً في الموسم الماضي عندما توّج هدافاً للدوري الفرنسي برصيد 25 هدف وقاد ليل إلى التتوّيج بثنائية الدوري الفرنسي وكأس فرنسا في موسم يعد الأنجح في تاريخ هذا النادي على الإطلاق. 
ويمتاز موسى سو ببنيانه الجسدي القوي إذ يبلغ طوله 180 سم ووزنه 76 كجم، الأمر الذي جعله قادراً على اللعب كرأس حربة صريح يجيد ألعاب الهواء والالتحام بقوة داخل منطقة جزاء الخصم، وهو ما جعله الخيار الأول دائماً لمدرب ليل "رودي جارسيا"، حيث لعب الموسم الحالي 18 مباراة بدأ منها ثلاث كبديل وتم إشراكه أثناء اللقاء. 
وعلى الرغم من انخفاض معدله التهديفي في الموسم الحالي إذ لم يحرز منذ انطلاق الدوري الفرنسي هذا الموسم سوى 6 أهداف فقط، فإن مدرب المنتخب السنغالي الوطني "أمارا تراوري" لازال ينظر إلى سو على أنه الخيار الهجومي الأول له في كأس الأمم الأفريقية القادمة، وبالتأكيد فأنه سيشكل مع ديمبا با مهاجم نيوكاسل يونايتد ثنائياً خطيراً يبث الرعب في قلوب المنافسين في البطولة القادم.      
 اندريـه آيو - غانا 
 يمكن القول وبصدق إن آندريه أيوو أصبح الوجه المشرق والمستقبل الواعد للكرة الأفريقية وليس لبلده غانا فقط، فاللاعب الصاعد صاحب الـ 24 عام، نجح منذ ظهوره على مسرح كرة القدم العالمية عام 2009 في خطف جميع الأنظار إليه، للدرجة التي جعلت معظم الخبراء والمتابعين يتوقعون أن يسير اللاعب على نفس درب أبيه عبيدي بيليه نجم غانا وأحد أبرز المواهب الكروية التي مرت على القارة السمراء. 
ولعل أداء أيوو مع مرسيليا في بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا الحالية (2011-2012) يثبت إلى أي حد تطور مستوى اللاعب لدرجه تجعله مرشحاً للعب دور البطولة في أمم أفريقيا القادمة، حيث شارك اللاعب مع فريقه في خمس مباريات بمجموع دقائق بلغ 449 دقيقة سجل خلالها ثلاثة أهداف، أهمها كان هدفه الثاني في الدقيقة 85 من مباراة فريقه أمام بورسيا دورتموند والتي انتهت بفوز مرسيليا في الوقت القاتل (3-2) فصعد بالتالي إلى الدور ثمن النهائي. 
وبوجه عام فأن أيوو سيكون "إذا ابتعدت عنه لعنة الإصابة" أحد النجوم الأفريقية المنتظر سطوعها وبزوغها بشدة في الأمم الأفريقية القادمة.      
 عادل تاعرابت - المغرب 
 أهم ما يميز المغربي الصاعد عادل تعرابت أنه ينتمي إلى جيل يحمل على كتفيه عبئ إعادة الكرة المغربية إلى سابق أمجادها، فبعد تراجع وصل إلى حد الانهيار أدى إلى خروج منتخب أسود الأطلسي من الدور الأول في نهائيات بطولتي كأس أمم أفريقيا 2006 و2008 على التوالي، وخروجه الحزين من التصفيات المؤهلة إلى كأس أمم أفريقيا 2010 على يد الجابون وتوجو. 
ويمتاز تعرابت بأنه موهبة حقيقية في عالم كرة القدم ولاعب وسط مهاجم من طراز فريد قادر على صناعة الأهداف وقيادة الهجمات وتسجيل الأهداف في ذات الوقت، وهو الأمر الذي جعله لا يبرح التشكيلة الأساسية لكوينز بارك اللندني منذ انطلاق الموسم الماضي وحتى الآن. 
ومع بداية الموسم الحالي فرض تعرابت نفسه مجدداً على التشكيلة الأساسية في فريقه، في معظم المباريات التي خاضها حتى الآن، إذ شارك في 14 مباراة منها أربع مباريات فقط بدأ فيها اللقاء من على كرسي البدلاء.      
 مهدي بنعطية - المغرب 
 يعتبر الكثيرون من الخبراء والمحللين المغربي مهدي بن عطية لاعب أودينيزي الإيطالي، هو أحد أفضل المدافعين على مستوى العالم حالياً وليس على صعيد القارة الأفريقية فقط، فالتطور المذهل في أداء اللاعب وأسلوبه المتميز ومهارته العالية المقترنة بلياقة بدنية مرتفعة، أهلته ليكون أحد أبرز المدافعين في الكالشيو الإيطالي، الأمر الذي جعله يتصدر مشهد سوق الانتقالات الشتوية الحالية من خلال العروض التي انهالت عليه في الفترة الأخيرة ولعل الأنباء التي تواترت عن اهتمام السير أليكس فيرجسون مدرب مانشستر يونايتد بضم اللاعب خير دليل على ذلك. 
ولا شك في أن العام الماضي هو الأفضل على الإطلاق منذ بداية رحلة اللاعب مع الساحرة المستديرة، فقد ابتعد عنه شبح الإصابة وتمكن من فرض نفسه على التشكيلة الأساسية لفريقه أودينيزي في معظم مباريات الموسم الماضي والذي انتهى بحصول فريق مدينة أوديني على المركز الرابع على لائحة ترتيب فرق الكالشيو، برصيد 66 نقطة، أما في الموسم الحالي (2011-2012) فلازال المدافع المغربي الدولي يؤدي بشكل لافت ومتميز مع فريقه الذي يقدم مستوى ثابتاً أيضاً هذا الموسم مكنه من احتلال المركز الثالث حالياً على جدول الترتيب بفارق نقطتين عن ميلان المتصدر.     
 أسامة دراجي - تونس 
 يعيش (دراجينهو) أو أسامة الدراجي قائد نادي الترجي الرياضي ومهندس خط وسطه عاماً مثالياً بكل المقاييس بعد أن ساهم في تتويج فريقه بثلاثة ألقاب فضلاً عن تحقيق حلمه باللعب في كأس العالم للأندية. 
وتويج الترجي بلقب الدوري المحلي بفضل تألق "مايسترو" الوسط وتسجيله 10 أهداف، كما أهدى فريقه لقب كأس تونس بتسجيله هدف اللقاء الوحيد في مرمى النجم الساحلي في المباراة النهائية، وقيادة أبطال تونس إلى التربع على العرش الأفريقي بعد الظفر باللقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا على حساب الوداد البيضاوي المغربي. 
 أما الحدث الأبرز في مسيرة أسامة الدراجي فهو تحقيق حلمه في اللعب في مسابقة كأس العالم للأندية التي أقيمت في اليابان لكن الترجي لم يتمكن من تكرار إنجاز بطل أفريقيا السابق نادي مازيمبي في بلوغ النهائي واكتفى بالمركز الأخير بعد خسارته من السد القطري بطل آسيا وكاشيوا بطل اليابان، مفوتاً بذلك فرصة منازلة نادي برشلونة بطل أوروبا والذي توج باللقب. 
 تألق الدراجي لم ينحسر على مستوى الأندية، إذ ساهم بتأهل المنتخب التونسي إلى نهائيات أمم أفريقيا 2012، ويشكل وجوده في نسور قرطاج حافزا للمنافسة على العرش الأفريقي.     
 سيدو دومبيا - كوت ديفوار 
 يعد سيدو دومبيا أحد النجوم الصاعدين في صفوف المنتخب الإيفواري، وهو يمثل دليلاً قاطعاً على أن قوة "الأفيال" وشدة بأسهم لن تنتهي باعتزال كبيرهم ديديه دروجبا، فتواصل الأجيال مستمر في صفوف الفريق مع تواجد العديد من الشباب الصاعدين الذي أثبتوا تواجدهم وانخرطوا بسرعة في صفوف المنتخب الإيفواري وأصبحوا من دعائمه، أمثال جيرفينيو (24 عاماً) نجم آرسنال وولفيرد بوني (23 عاماً)لاعب فيتيس آرنهيم الهولندي وكواسي (22 عاماً) لاعب سيرفيت السويسري، إضافة بالتأكيد إلى محور حديثناً الآن سيدو دومبيا (24 عاماً). 
في عام 2011 أصبح دومبيا هو الأبرز على الإطلاق في صفوف فريقه حيث شارك في معظم مباريات الفريق في الدوري (30 مباراة) بمجموعة دقائق بلغ 2427 دقيقة محرزاً خلالها 24 هدف، فتوّج هدافاً للدوري الروسي كما اختير أحسن لاعب في المسابقة. 
وعلى الرغم من أن دومبيا شارك في 14 مباراة دولية مع منتخب بلاده حتى الآن، إلا أنه لم يحرز سوى هدفاً واحداً فقط، وهو الأمر الذي سيدفعه بالتأكيد لمزيد من الاجتهاد من أجل التعبير عن نفسه بقوة في "كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2012" حتى يضع نفسه في المرتبة التي يستحقها بين مهاجمي منتخب بلاده.     
 جونثان بترويبا - بوركينا فاسو 
 جوناثان بترويبا هو نجم منتخب بوركينا فاسو وصانع ألعابه الأول، وهو أحد أنجح المحترفين في بوركينا فاسو على مر تاريخها الكروي بسبب نجاحاته الخارجية في معظم الأندية الأوربية التي احترف بها، وهو يلعب في مركز لاعب الوسط المهاجم وأحياناً كثيرة في مركز الجناح المهاجم أيضاً، ويمتاز بسرعته ومهارته العالية وإهدائه للعديد من التمريرات الحاسمة لزملائه في الأندية التي خاض فيها تجاربه الاحترافية. 
وخوض جوناثان حالياً مع فريق رين أحد أبرز وأفضل مواسمه منذ انتقاله إلى أوروبا على الإطلاق، فقد شارك بترويبا مع رين في 19 مباراة بمجموع دقائق بلغ 1657 دقيقة سجل خلالها ثلاثة أهداف.     
 اكوادو أساموا - غانا 
 على الرغم من صغر سن كوادو أساموا (23 عاماً) إلا أنه من أبرز دعائم المنتخب الغاني ومن أهم ركائزه على الإطلاق، ويعتبره الغانيون خليفة لاعب وسط تشلسي الكبير مايكل إيسيان الغائب عن صفوف منتخب بلاده في معظم استحقاقاته الكبرى بسبب إصاباته المتكررة، وهو بالتأكيد ما أجبر مدربي المنتخب الغاني السابقين وفي مقدمتهم الصربي راجافيتش على الاستعانة بأساموا لسد الفراغ الذي خلفه الغيابات المتكررة للاعب وسط ميدان تشلسي. 
وتألق أساموا مع فريق أودينيزي في الموسم الحالي، فشارك في 17 مباراة حتى الآن بمجموع دقائق بلغ 1468 دقيقة سجل خلالها هدفاً واحداً كان في شباك فريق تشزينا في الثامن من الشهر الحالي، وبالتأكيد فإن أساموا يعد حالياً أحد الوجوه الأفريقية البارزة والمتألقة في أوروبا وسينتظر الجميع بشغف وترقب ما سيقدمه خلال الأمم الأفريقية القادمة مع منتخب بلاده.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الرقصات الفلكولورية لامم افريقيا 2012* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
خيمت الرقصات الفلكولورية على حفل افتتاح نهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية مع الجابون. 
وجرت مراسم الافتتاح في استاد باتا الذي يستضيف المباراة الافتتاحية لللبطولة، التي تجمع بين منتخبي غينيا الاستوائية وليبيا. 
وقدم الراقصون استعراضات فلكولورية على أنغام الموسيقى الافريقية والطبول. 
وانطلقت الألعاب النارية داخل ملعب باتا معلنة عن انطلاق الشرارة الأولى للبطولة الافريقية التي تنافس بها 16 دولة. 
وألقى تيودوري أوبيانج مباسوجو رئيس غينيا الاستوائية كلمة الافتتاح، التي رحب خلالها بالضيوف وتمنى فوز بلاده باللقب.

----------


## GSM-AYA

* حقق منتخب غينيا الاستوائية فوزا تاريخيا على نظيره الليبي 1-0 مساء السبت في افتتاح الدورة 28 لبطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا لكرة القدم، فيما فاجئ منتخب زامبيا نظيره السنغالي بثنائية نظيفة.*    
حقق منتخب غينيا الاستوائية فوزا تاريخيا عندما تغلب على نظيره الليبي 1-صفر اليوم السبت في باتا في افتتاح كأس الامم الافريقية 2012 لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية مشاركة مع الغابون حتى 12 شباط/فبراير.
  وسجل خافيير بالبوا الهدف في الدقيقة 87.
 والفوز هو الاول لغينيا الاستوائية في اول مشاركة لها في النهائيات وهي لم تشارك فيها لولا استضافتها العرس القاري.
 واستحقت غينيا الفوز لانها كانت الطرف الافضل اغلب فترات المباراة وهددت مرمى الحارس سمير عبود في اكثر من مناسبة، في حين عانى المنتخب الليبي بدنيا ولم يهدد مرمى اصحاب الضيافة الا نادرا. 
وهي الخسارة الثالثة لليبيا في ثالث مشاركة لها في النهائيات وتضاءلت حظوظها في التأهل الى ربع النهائي لان امامها مهمة صعبة في الجولتين الاخيرتين من الدور الاول ضد السنغال وزامبيا.
 وكان المنتخب الليبي صاحب افضلية نسبية في بداية اللقاء وكاد يفتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة الثامنة من مجهود فردي لوليد الختروشي الذي توغل داخل المطنطقة، بيد ان المدافع غوميز عرقله دون ان يحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء.
 وردت غينيا الاستوائية  بسرعة وفرضت نفسها من خلال التحركات النشيطة لمهاجميها مستغلين معاناة الليبيين وكاد بالادو بالاسيوس يمنحها التقدم عندما تلقى كرة امام المرمى، بيد ان يونس الشيباني ابعد الخطر في توقيت مناسب (16).
 وفي الشوط الثاني، كاد ايهاب البوسيفي بديل مروان المبروك يضع ليبيا في المقدمة من اول لمسة عندما سدد كرة قوية من خارج المنطقة تصدى لها الحارس بصعوبة (60)، وتألق عبود وانقذ مرماه من هدف محقق من ركلة حرة مباشرة نفذها دويه (73)، ورد الزوي بتسديدة من داخل المنطقة بجوار القائم الايمن (82).
 وتراجع الليبيون الى الدفاع في الدقائق الاخيرة امام اندفاع قوي من الغينيين الذين نجحوا في خطف هدف الفوز عبر بالبوا اثر تلقيه كرة خلف المدافعين فانفرد بعبود واسكنها الزاوية اليسرى (87).
 في المباراة الثانية التي أجرت في اليوم الأول من المنافسات فاجأ منتخب زامبيا نظيره السنغالي بفوزه عليه 2-1 السبت في باتا ضمن منافسات المجموعة الاولى من كأس الامم الافريقية 2012 لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية والغابون حتى 12 شباط/فبراير.
 وسجل مايوكا (12) وكالابا (20) هدفي زامبيا، وندوي (74) هدف السنغال
 وفي الجولة الثانية في 25 الجاري، تلتقي ليبيا مع زامبيا، وغينيا الاستوائية مع السنغال.
 دفعت السنغال ثمن الاخطاء الدفاعية في بداية المباراة فمنيت شباكه بهدفين في غضون عشر دقائق عبر مايوكا وكالابا، حاول بعد ذلك انتزاع المبادرة فقلص الفارق عبر دام ندوي في الدقائق العشرين الاخيرة ولكنه فشل في الخروج متعادلا على الاقل.
 يذكر ان السنغال ضربت بقوة في التصفيات وحجزت بطاقتها على حساب الكاميرون لتؤكد عودتها الى العرس القاري بعد غياب عن النسخة الاخيرة في انغولا، فلم تخسر اي مباراة بعد 5 انتصارات وتعادل واحد، كما كانت صاحبة ثاني افضل خط هجوم في التصفيات برصيد 16 هدفا بفارق 3 اهداف فقط خلف ساحل العاج.
 ويسعى منتخب السنغال الملقب ب"اسود التيرانغا" الى احراز اللقب للمرة الاولى في تاريخه.
 وهي المرة الخامسة التي يلتقي فيها المنتخبان في الكأس القارية وتميل الكفة الى زامبيا التي حققت فوزها الثالث، الاول في الدور الثاني لنسختي 1990 في الجزائر 1-صفر، والثاني بالنتيجة ذاتها في الدور الثاني ايضا لنسخة 1994 في تونس عندما خسرت زامبيا النهائي امام نيجيريا، فيما كان الفوز حليف السنغال مرة واحدة 1-صفر ايضا في الدور الاول لنسخة 2002 في مالي. وانتهت المباراة الخامسة بالتعادل صفر-صفر في الدور الاول عام 1990.
 من جهتها، تبحث زامبيا ايضا عن لقبها الاول في البطولة وتحن الى انجازها عام 1994 عندما كانت قاب قوسين او ادنى من التتويج باللقب مرتين، الاولى عام 1974 في مصر عندما خسرت امام الزائير (الكونغو الديموقراطية حاليا) صفر-2 في المباراة النهائية المعادة (تعادلا في الاولى 2-2)، والثانية حين خسرت امام نيجيريا 1-2 في المباراة النهائية في تونس عام 1994. كما انها حلت ثالثة ثلاث مرات اعوام 1982 في ليبيا، و1990 في الجزائر، و1996 في جنوب افريقيا
.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*ساحل العاج تستهل السباق نحو اللقب القاري بفوز على السودان 1-0*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
استهلت ساحل العاج مشوارها نحو اللقب بفوز صعب على السودان 1-صفر اليوم الاحد على الملعب الاولمبي في مالابو في افتتاح الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية ضمن كأس الامم الافريقية 2012 لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية مشاركة مع الغابون حتى 12 شباط/فبراير.
 وتدين ساحل العاج بفوزها الى قائدها مهاجم تشلسي الانكليزي ديديه دروغبا الذي سجل الهدف الوحيد في الدقيقة 39.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*          أنغولا تحرز فوزا صعبا على حساب بوركينا فاسو      *          
حققت انغولا الاهم وانتزعت فوزا ثمينا من بوركينا فاسو 2-1 اليوم الاحد على الملعب الاولمبي في مالابو في ختام الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية ضمن كأس الامم الافريقية 2012 لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية مشاركة مع الغابون حتى 12 شباط/فبراير. 
وسجل ماتيوس غاليانو دا كوستا (47) ومانوشو (68) هدفي انغولا، وسيبيري الان تراوريه (57) هدف بوركينا فاسو. 
وكانت ساحل العاج تغلبت على السودان 1-صفر ضمن المجموعة ذاتها.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وتصدرت انغولا الترتيب برصيد 3 نقاط بفارق الاهداف امام ساحل العاج، فيما تحتل بوركينا فاسو المركز الثالث بدون رصيد بفارق الاهداف امام السودان. 
وقطعت انغولا مضيفة النسخة الاخيرة عام 2010 شوطا كبيرا نحو بلوغ الدور ربع النهائي للمرة الثالثة على التوالي، وهي ستسعى الى حسمه في مباراتها الثانية الخميس المقبل امام السودان، قبل ملاقاتها لساحل العاج في الجولة الثالثة الاخيرة في 30 كانون الثاني/يناير الحالي. 
اما بوركينا فاسو التي تهدف في مشاركتها الثامنة على كتيبتها، على الاقل الى تكرار انجاز عام 1998 على ارضها عندما بلغت الدور نصف النهائي بقيادة المدرب الفرنسي فيليب تروسييه قبل ان تنهي مشاركتها في المركز الرابع، فباتت مهمتها صعبة نسبيا خصوصا وان مبارتها المقبلة ستكون امام ساحل العاج التي ستطمح الى فوز ثان على التوالي وبلوغ ربع النهائي في سعيها الى احراز اللقب. 
وهي المرة الاولى في 6 مشاركات تنجح فيها انغولا، احد ممثلي القارة السمراء في مونديال 2006، في تحقيق الفوز في مباراتها الاولى في النهائيات القارية. 
وهو الفوز الرابع لانغولا في تاريخ مشاركاتها في النهائيات مقابل 8 تعادلات و6 هزائم. 
اما بوركينا فاسو فمنيت بخسارتها السادسة عشرة مقابل انتصارين و6 تعادلات. 
وجاءت المباراة متوسطة المستوى حاول من خلالها المنتخبان فرض السيطرة على وسط الملعب دون جدوى فغابت الفرص الحقيقية للتسجيل باستثناء بعض التمريرات العرضية التي كان حارسا المرميين يقظين لقطع احداها وابعاد الاخرى اضافة الى التسديدات البعيدة غير المركزة. 
ومنح ماتيوس غاليانو داكوستا التقدم لانغولا عندما استغل كرة مشتتة من المدافع باكاري كونيه فتوغل بها من الجهة اليمنى وتلاعب بالدفاع قبل ان يسددها بيمناه واسكنها الزاوية اليمنى البعيدة للحارس داوودا دياكيتيه (47). 
ولم يتأخر الرد البوركينابي وجاء بعد 10 دقائق عبر نجمه الان تراوري، هدافه في التصفيات (4 اهداف)، من ركلة حرة مباشرة من 26 مترا اسكنها بيسراه على يمين الحارس كارلوس البرتو فرنانديش (57). 
ونجح مهاجم مانشستر يونايتد الانكليزي السابق وبلد الوليد الاسباني حاليا مانوشو في منح التقدم لانغولا عندما استغل كرة خاطئة من المدافع دجاكاريدجا كونيه فهيأها لنفسه عند حافة المنطقة وسددها بقوة بيسراه على يمين الحارس دياكيتيه (68). 
وكاد موموني داغانو يدرك التعادل في الدقيقة 82 بضربة رأسية من مسافة قريبة بيد ان الحارس الانغولي فرنانديش كان في المكان المناسب وتصدى للكرة.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*المغرب يواجه تونس في أول موقعة بكأس أمم أفريقيا 2012*   * تتجه أنظار عشاق كرة القدم الأفريقية اليوم الإثنين إلى عاصمة الغابون ليبروفيل حيث ستجري المواجهة الساخنة والقمة المغاربية السابقة لأوانها بين المغرب وتونس، وهي ما يعتبرها كثيرون أول موقعة كأس أمم أفريقيا 2012. *    
يقول سامي الطرابلسي مدرب المنتخب التونسي إن "المواجهات بين المغرب وتونس تكون ساخنة دائما لكن لكل واحدة خصوصيتها". ولمباراة اليوم، التي ستجمع المنتخبين في عاصمة الغابون ليبروفيل عند الساعة السابعة مساء (بتوقيت غرينتش، الثامنة بتوقيت باريس) نكهة خاصة ذلك أنها تشكل أول مواجهة بين المنتخبين منذ نهائي كأس أمم أفريقيا 2004 عندما فاز"نسور قرطاج" على "أسود الأطلس" 2-0 وتوجوا بلقبهم الأول والوحيد.  *غيريتس: "إنها مباريات دربي ولا تخضع لأي حسابات أو تكهنات"*
وتشكل المواجهة كذلك بحسب عديد المراقبين والمتتبعين أول موقعة في الدورة 28 لبطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا 2012، التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية والغابون لغاية 12 شباط/فبراير المقبل. وبصورة عامة، ستكون المواجهة الرابعة التي يلتقي فيها المنتخبان في النهائيات.  
وأكد إيريك غيريتس مدرب المنتخب المغربي أن المباراة "قمة البطولة بالنظر إلى قيمة ومستوى المنتخبين" مشيرا إلى أنه يصعب التكهن بنتيجتها، مذكرا: "في التصفيات كنا نتوقع مباراة صعبة أمام الجزائر لكنها كانت سهلة وفزنا برباعية نظيفة". وتابع المدرب البلجيكي قائلا: "إنها مباريات دربي ولا تخضع لأي حسابات أو تكهنات"، معتبرا أن "المنتخب الذي سيكون سباقا إلى التسجيل ستكون فرصه كبيرة لكسب النقاط الثلاث".  *الطرابلسي: "مباراة مهمة جدا لكنها ليست مصيرية"* 
بالنسبة إلى الطرابلسي، المباراة أمام المنتخب المغربي "مهمة جدا لكنها ليست مصيرية" مضيفا: "كل ما نتمناه أن نكون في حالة جيدة وأن نحقق نتيجة جيدة في صالحنا". ورفض مدرب "نسور قرطاج" اعتبار المواجهة ثأرية مشيرا إلى أن منتخب بلاده يضم تشكيلة جديدة وحدهما القائد كريم حقي ولاعب الوسط عادل الشاذلي كانا ضمن المنتخب المتوج باللقب عام 2004 على حساب المغرب. 
وقال إيريك غيريتيس إنه يحترم المنتخب التونسي كثيرا، مواصلا: "نحن مستعدون لمواجهته وسنرفع من استعداداتنا حتى نكون قي قمتها يوم المباراة لأنها مهمة صعبة جدا بالنسبة إلى الطرفين والفائز فيها سيقطع شوطا كبيرا نحو ربع النهائي إن لم يكن دورها فعالا في بلوغ النهائي أو التتويج باللقب". ويعول البلجيكي على تشكيلة منتخبه المتكاملة بقيادة حسن خرجة لاعب وسط فيورنتينا الإيطالي ومروان الشماخ هداف نادي أرسنال الإنكليزي. واعتبر الشماخ أن "العرس القاري له نكهة خاصة تختلف عن مباريات الدوري، فأنت هنا تدافع عن ألوان منتخب بلادك في أجواء رائعة ومواجهة نجوم أفريقيا في القارة العجوز".    
من جهته، يعول الطرابلسي على أغلب العناصر التي توجت باللقب المحلي في السودان خصوصا نجوم الترجي الرياضي بطل الدوري المحلي ومسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، إلى جانب أصحاب الخبرة القائد مدافع هانوفر الألماني كريم حقي ومحمد أمين الشرميطي وياسين الشيخاوي (زيوريخ السويسري) وعصام جمعة (اوكسير الفرنسي). وقال جمعة إن "المباراة ستكون صعبة بالنسبة الى المنتخبين لأننا نعرف جيدا أهمية المباراة الأولى في مسابقة مثل كأس أمم أفريقيا. إنها مفتاح النجاح بالنسبة إلى المشوار في البطولة، كما أنها قد تكون العكس، المهم هو أننا سنحاول الفوز بها لنرفع من معنوياتنا ونكسب ثقة أكبر للذهاب بعيدا."

----------


## امير الصمت

*منتخب التونسي يخطف فوزا ثمينا من نظيره المغربي بهدفين لواحد*       انهزم المنتخب المغربي أمام نظيره التونسي بهدفين مقابل واحد  (1-2)، اليوم الإثنين بملعب الصداقة بليبروفيل، في الجولة الأولى من  منافسات المجموعة الثالثة ضمن نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012 لكرة القدم،  التي تستضيفها غينيا الإستوائية والغابون من 21 يناير الحالي حتى 12 فبراير  المقبل . وسجل هدفي المنتخب التونسي اللاعبان صابر خليفة (د 34) ويوسف لمساكني (د 76)، فيما وقع هدف الفريق المغربي حسين خرجة (د 85). وهذه  رابع مرة يلتقي فيها المنتخبان المغربي والتونسي في نهائيات كأس إفريقيا  للأمم بعد دورات غانا 1978 (1-1 في كوماسي في الدور الأول) وغانا ونيجيريا  2000 (0-0 في لاغوس في الدور الأول) وتونس (فازت تونس 2-1 في ملعب رادس  وأحرزت الكأس). وعن المجموعة ذاتها، فاز المنتخب الغابوني (البلد المضيف) في وقت سابق على منتخب النيجر 2-0 . وسيواجه المنتخب المغربي يوم 27 يناير منتخب الغابون قبل أن يلاقي في 31 من نفس الشهر منتخب النيجر .

----------


## GSM-AYA

*غانا تواجه بوتسوانا في كأس أفريقيا لكرة القدم اليوم*   *تدخل غانا الوصيفة اليوم منافسات النسخة الثامنة والعشرين من نهائيات كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم وعينها على اللقب باعتبار انها وساحل العاج الاوفر حظا للصعود على اعلى قمة منصة التتويج وذلك عندما تقابل بوتسوانا .* * «لن نرضى بغير اللقب ولن نترك الجابون دون الظفر بالكأس الغالية»، هذا ما قاله مدرب غانا الصربي جوران ستيفانوفيتش (45 عاما).* * ستيفانوفيتش خلف مواطنه ميلوفان راييفاتش الذي حقق المعجزة مع «النجوم السوداء» وهو لقب منتخب غانا، حيث قادهم الى المباراة النهائية للنسخة السابعة والعشرين في انجولا بمنتخب الشباب المتوج باللقب العالمي عام 2009 وفي غياب ابرز النجوم الاساسيين، ثم الى ربع نهائي كأس العالم في جنوب افريقيا للمرة الاولى في تاريخهم.* *وتستهل غانا مشوارها بمواجهة بوتسوانا الضيفة الجديدة على العرس القاري ضمن المجموعة الرابعة، قبل ان تلاقي بعد ذلك باربعة ايام مالي، وبعدها بالمدة ذاتها غينيا.* * وتسعى غانا الى الفوز بمبارياتها الثلاث في المجموعة سعيا منها الى رفع معنويات لاعبيها قبل دخول الادوار الاقصائية المباشرة املا بمعانقة الكأس القارية للمرة الاولى منذ 30 عاما، وتحديدا 1982 في ليبيا عندما تغلبت بركلات الترجيح على البلد المضيف، والخامسة في تاريخها وبالتالي الانفراد بالمركز الثاني في لائحة المنتخبات الاكثر تتويجا باللقب حيث تتشارك حاليا مع الكاميرون الغائبة الاكبر عن النهائيات، وتقترب من مصر حاملة الرقم القياسي بسبعة القاب منها في النسخ الثلاث الاخيرة والتي تغيب بدورها عن النسخة الحالية كما هو الامر بالنسبة الى نيجيريا والجزائر وجنوب افريقيا.* * تملك غانا الاسلحة اللازمة لتكرار ما فعلته في انغولا وهي تعول على جيان والشقيقين جوردان واندريه ايوو، اللذين يرغبان في ان يحذوا حذو والدهما عبيدي بيليه المتوج باللقب القاري عام 1982، وسولي علي مونتاري (انتر ميلان الايطالي) واسامواه كوادوو (اودينيزي الايطالي).* * ويبقى ابرز الغائبين لاعبا وسط ميلان الايطالي وتشلسي الانجليزي كيفن برينس بواتنج ومايكل ايسيان على التوالي، الاول لاعتزاله اللعب دوليا بعد تألقه اللافت في المونديال، والثاني بسبب الاصابة، الى جانب حارس المرمى الاساسي ريتشارد كينغسون كونه لا يلعب مع اي ناد في الوقت الراهن، علما بان الاخير لعب دورا كبيرا في انجاز النسخة الاخيرة.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* تلتقي مالي مع غينيا في مواجهة ساخنة ومهمة جدا بالنسبة الى الطرفين لان الفائز منهما سيخطو خطوة كبيرة نحو الظفر بالبطاقة الثانية في المجموعة على اعتبار ان غانا مرشحة بقوة للبطاقة الاولى.* *يدخل المنتخب المالي بقيادة مدربه الفرنسي الان جيريس الى النهائيات بهدف تخطي الدور الاول بالنظر الى تشكيلته الشابة والتي يغيب عنها ركائز الجيل الذهبي الذي فشل في ترصيع نجوميته بلقب قاري، ابرزهم فريديريك كانوتيه المعتزل ومحمدو ديارا ومحمد امين سيسوكو.* * يذكر ان مالي لم تتخط الدور الاول للعرس القاري منذ عام 2004 عندما خرجت من نصف النهائي بخسارة مذلة امام المغرب 0-4.* * وتعقد الامال على قائدها لاعب وسط برشلونة الاسباني سيدو كيتا ومهاجم سوشو الفرنسي موديبو مايغا لانهما يملكان الخبرة بين باقي اللاعبين.* *وتلهث مالي وراء اللقب القاري منذ عام 1972 عندما حلت ثانية، وهي حلت رابعة 3 مرات اعوام 1994 و2002 و2004.* * ولا تختلف الامور لدى الغينيين الذين غيروا جلد منتخبهم بنسبة كبيرة حيث لجأت الادارة الفنية الى اللاعبين الشباب الموهوبين مع الاحتفاظ ببعض اصحاب الخبرة من قبيل القائد باسكال فيندونو الذي فسخ عقده مؤخرا مع سيون السويسري والمهاجم اسماعيل بانجورا والمدافع العملاق ديان بوبو بالديه.*

----------


## محمد السيد

موضوع اكتر من رائع
احلى تقييم لعيونك
+++++ 
ومثبت لحين انتهاء البطوله

----------


## GSM-AYA

استهل المنتخب الغاني مسيرته في بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية 2012 بفوز هزيل، الثلاثاء، على بوتسوانا التي تشارك في النهائيات للمرة الأولى، بهدف دون رد ضمن المجموعة الرابعة التي تقام بمدينة فرانسفيل الجابونية.
 وسيطر «النجوم السوداء» على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الأول ونجحوا في تسجيل هدف عبر قائد الفريق وقلب دفاعه جون منساه في الدقيقة 25 من متابعة لركلة ركنية أخطأ دفاع بوتسوانا في التعامل معها.
 وبعد نحو خمس دقائق من الاستراحة، منع المدافع الغاني جون بوي هدفا أكيدا حين أخرج الكرة بطريقة بهلوانية من على خط المرمى بينما كانت في طريقها إلى رأس جيروم رامالتكاواني هداف بوتسوانا خلال التصفيات.
 وسارت الأمور إلى الأسوأ بالنسبة لغانا، حيث طُرد جون منساه في الدقيقة 66 بسبب عرقلته من الخلف لرامالتكاواني وهو في وضعية انفراد تام بالمرمى.
 ولعبت الخبرة لصالح النجوم السوداء في الدقائق الأخيرة حتى انتهى اللقاء بحصولهم على ثلاث نقاط في انتظار نتيجة مباراة غينيا ومالي في وقت لاحق اليوم.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*مالي تعبر غينيا في موقعة "تراوري وبانجورا"*    
حافظ منتخب مالي على تقدمه بهدف وحيد في الشوط الأول أمام منتخب غينيا واستطاع إنهاء المباراة على النتيجة ذاتها ليحقق أول فوز له في بطولة الأمم الأفريقية 2012.
منتخب غينيا بدأ ضاغطاً مع بداية الشوط الأول ولاحت للاعبيه فرص عديدة لافتتاح النتيجة ولكن صادفهم سوء حظ رهيب وخاصة الثنائي *"إسماعيل بانجورا" و"باسكال فيندونو"* وإن كان الأخير وحده قد أضاع أكثر من 3 كرات محققة في أول  نصف ساعة.  
 وعلى عكس سير المباراة تمكن منتخب مالي من التسجيل عبر اللاعب "عبدو تراوري" في الدقيقة 35 بعد مجهود فردي رائع من الظهير الأيمن ندومو الذي مرر عرضية إلى تراوري على حدود منطقة الجزاء ليسدد كرة صاروخية اصطدمت بمدافع غينيا وسكنت الشباك.  
 بهذا الفوز الثمين حصد رفاق لاعب برشلونة "سيدو كيتا" أول ثلاث نقاط لهم واعتلوا الصدارة رفقة النجوم السوداء منتخب غانا الذي حقق  فوز بالنتيجة ذاتها على بوتسوانا، فيما بقى المنتخب المجتهد الغيني دون أي نقاط في ذيل المجموعة الرابعة .

----------


## GSM-AYA

*جولة أولى خالية من التعادل*   *الجولة الأولى من المجموعات الأربع لأمم أفريقيا 2012  بالغابون وغينيا الإستوائية تشهد 8 لقاءات دون تعادل وتسجيل 15 هدف*   
 انتهت لقاءات الجولة الأولى من المجموعات الأربعة لأمم أفريقيا 2012 بالغابون وغينيا الإستوائية ولعبت كل المنتخبات المشاركة لقاء وحيد، وتستعد لجولة ثانية قد تحمل البعض لربع النهائي مبكراً، وتحكم على بعض المنتخبات بالمغادرة قبل الأوان . 
         وتميزت المقابلات الثمان بغياب نتيجة التعادل حيث انتهت بفوز أحد الفرق كما شهدت تسجيل هدف على الأقل .         * المضيف*  
 وكانت الجولة الأولى في صالح الفرق المستضيفة حيث حققت غينيا الإستوائية أول فوز في تاريخها في النهائيات وجاء على حساب المنتخب العربي الليبي بهدف لصفر في المجموعة الأولى، وتفوقت الغابون شريكة الضيافة على منتخب النيجر الذي يشارك لأول مرة أيضاً بهدفين لصفر في المجموعة الثالثة.  
 ولم تقدم المنتخبات المرشحة للفوز باللقب مستوى جيد فالكوت ديفوار فاز بصعوبة على السودان بهدف لمهاجمه دروغبا في المجموعة الثالثة، بينما تلقت السنغال هزيمة غير منتظرة من زامبيا 2 - 1 في المجموعة الثانية، وانتهى الصدام العربي في المجموعة الثالثة بين المغرب وتونس وهما أيضاً من المرشحان للفوز النهائي لفائدة نسور قرطاج 2 - 1. 
 وحصلت غانا على فوز صعب أمام بوتسوانا بهدف وحيد في المجموعة الرابعة، كما نالت شرف أول طرد في النسخة الحالية بعد إشهار البطاقة الحمراء في وجه عميدها مسجل الهدف الوحيد جون منساه، فيما تفوقت مالي على غينيا في لقاء قوي 1 - صفر في المجموعة الرابعة. 
 ولم تعط النسخة الأولى مستويات متباينة بين الفرق حيث أكدت الفرق التي أحدثت المفاجأة و تأهلت للنهائيات عن مستوى لابأس به وخانتها الخبرة فقط كحال بوتسوانا والنيجر، بينما تفوقت غينيا الإستوائية على ليبيا. 
 وشهدت المجموعة الثالثة 5 أهداف مقابل 4 للمجموعتين الأولى والثانية وهدفين للمجموعة الرابعة، وتناوب على تسجيلها 15 لاعب وهم خافيير بالبوا من غينيا الإستوائية وإيمانويل مايوكا ورينفورد كابالا من زامبيا ودامي ندوي من السنغال وديديي دروغبا من الكوت ديفوار وماتيوس كوسطا ومانوشو من أنغولا وتراوري هنري من بوركينا فاسو وبيير أوباميانغ وستيفان نغيما من الغابون وصابر خليفة ويوسف المساكني من تونس وحسين خرجة من المغرب وجون منساه من غانا وتراوري من مالي. 
         ووزعت 27 بطاقة صفراء وواحدة حمراء ولم تعلن عن أي ضربة جزاء في الجولة الأولى من المجموعات الأربع.

----------


## GSM-AYA

**     *‎*    
تسببت الأمطار الغزيرة اليوم الأربعاء في تأخر بدء المباراة بين منتخبي ليبيا وزامبيا بمدينة باتا في غينيا الاستوائية في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الأولى ببطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا 2012 لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون. 
وغمرت مياه الأمطار أرضية الملعب مما حال دون بدء المباراة في موعدها المحددة ، ثم قام العاملون في الاستاد بكسح المياه من أرضية الملعب ليتأخر انطلاق المباراة لمدة 75 دقيقة. 
وكان المنتخب الزامبي قد افتتح مشواره في البطولة الأفريقية المقامة في الفترة ما بين 21 كانون ثان/يناير الجاري و12 شباط/فبراير المقبل ، بالفوز على نظيره السنغالي 2/1 وسيتقدم خطوة كبيرة نحو التأهل لدور الثمانية في حالة فوزه في مباراة اليوم. 
بينما خسرت ليبيا أمام غينيا الاستوائية المضيفة في مباراة الافتتاح بهدف دون رد وستسعى لتحسين موقفها في المجموعة والابقاء على أمالها في الاستمرار في البطولة إذا فازت على زامبيا. 
وتقام المباراة الثانية في المجموعة بين منتخي غينيا الاستوائية والسنغال في وقت لاحق اليوم بالاستاد نفسه في مدينة باتا.

----------


## GSM-AYA

ملعب المباراة   *تحول ملعب باتا الذي ستقام عليه مباراة ليبيا وزامبيا في كأس الامم الافريقية الي بركة مياه بسبب الامطار الغزيرة بما تسبب في تأخر انطلاق المباراة حتي الان.*  *ورفض حكم المباراة الذي اختبر الملعب اكثر من مرة , اقامة المباراة في هذه الظروف المناخية الصعبة جدا .*  *الطريف ان عمال الملعب يحاولون الان إزالة المياة من ارض الملعب بإستخدام " المقشات " , وهو امر بدائي للغاية في ظل التحدث عن ثالث اقوي بطولات كرة القدم علي مستوي العالم .* 
  وقرر حكم المباراة " كوليبالي " اقامتها وان كانت متأخرة ساعة او ساعة ونصف , طلب من لاعبي المنتخبين اجراء علمليات الاحماء , لينفي تماما ما نشر عن تأجيلها .  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*ليبيا تفرط في الفوز على زامبيا*      
فرط منتخب ليبيا في نقطتين ثمينتين عندما تعادل مع نظيره الزامبي 2-2 في مباراة تقدم خلالها على الأخيرة مرتين الأربعاء على ملعب باتا في غينيا الاستوائية، ضمن الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الأولى للكأس  التي تتواصل في الغابون وغينيا الاستوائية حتى 12 من الشهر المقبل.وتأخر انطلاق المباراة نحو ساعة ونصف الساعة بسبب الأمطار الغزيرة، قبل أن يقرر الحكم المالي كومان كوليبالي ومراقب المباراة أن أرضية الميدان لا تشكل عائقا أمام اللاعبين الذين عانوا في المباراة من المياه المتراكمة على عشب الميدان.وبدا فرسان المتوسط أكثر جاهزية لتعويض هزيمتهم في الجولة الأولى أمام غينيا الاستوائية المضيفة (صفر-1) وتكرار سيناريو 16 مارس/ آذار 1982 عندما حقق فوزه الثاني الأخير في نهائيات البطولة القارية على حساب زامبيا بالذات (2-1).وتقدم رجال المدرب البرازيلي ماركوس باكيتا مرتين بهدف أول لأحمد سعد منذ الدقيقة الرابعة، ثم أدرك منتخب الشيبولوبولو (الرصاصات النحاسية) التعادل بهدف لإيمانويل مايوكا في الدقيقة 30.     *تتقدم مجددا* 
وفي الشوط الثاني سجل مهاجم النادي ألأفريقي التونسي أحمد سعد مجددا لليبيا في الدقيقة 48، لكن رجال الفرنسي أرفي رونار خطفوا التعادل بهدف سجله كريستوفر كاتونغو في الدقيقة 54.وعززت زامبيا صدارتها للمجموعة بأربع نقاط بعد أن تغلبت في الجولة الأولى على السنغال (2-1)، بانتظار مباراة غينيا الاستوائية والسنغال، في حين حصدت ليبيا نقطتها الأولى بالبطولة.وأجرى باكيتا تغييرين على التشكيلة التي خسرت المباراة الأولى أمام غينيا الاستوائية، حيث زج بمحمد المغربي في خط الدفاع بدلا من عبد العزيز بالريش، وأبو بكر العبيدي بدلا من مروان المبروك في خط الوسط. أما رونار فخاض اللقاء بالتشكيلة نفسها التي فاجأت السنغال في المباراة الأولى.وضمن الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة الأحد المقبل، تلعب ليبيا مع السنغال، في حين تلعب غينيا الاستوائية مع زامبيا، وتجرى المباراتان في نفس التوقيت (18:00 بتوقيت غرينتش) لتفادي التلاعب بالنتائج.

----------


## GSM-AYA

_غينيا الاستوائية تهزم السنغال وتتأهل                                                                                                                                                                                                                       _      واصل منتخب غينيا الاستوائية عروضه الجيدة وحجز أول بطاقة بدور الثمانية بعد فوز تاريخي حققه الأربعاء على السنغال 2-1 ضمن الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الأولى لبطولة أمم أفريقيا الـ28 التي يحتضنها بمشاركة الغابون حتى 12 من الشهر المقبل.وتقدم المنتخب المضيف الذي يلقب محليا بـ"الرعد" بهدف لإيبان أيانغا ترابيسو في الدقيقة 62، غير أن موسى سو أدرك التعادل للسنغال في الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة.وفيما كانت المبارة تتجه نحو الانتهاء على نتيجة التعادل، خطف ديفيد ألفاريز أغيري هدف االفوز القاتل لأصحاب الأرض في الوقت بدل الضائع.وإن كان هدف أغيري يساوي تأهلا تاريخيا لغينيا الاستوائية التي تشارك للمرة الأولى بالنهائيات كونها البلد المضيف، فقد كان أيضا الرصاصة التي قضت على آمال أسود التيرانغا وأقصتهم مبكرا من البطولة لأنهم تكبدوا الخسارة الثانية بعد الأولى على يد زامبيا التي تعادلت في وقت سابق مع ليبيا 2-2. 
وكان تيودورو أوبيانغ مونغي نجل رئيس غينيا الاستوائية سلم الثلاثاء منتخب بلاده شيكا بقيمة 760 ألف يورو (نحو مليون دولار) مكافأة الفوز على ليبيا 1-صفر. كما سلم شيكا بقيمة 30.4 ألف يورو مكافأة لصاحب الهدف، واعدا بالمزيد في حال الفوز مجددا. 
ورفع منتخب غينيا الاستوائية رصيده إلى ست نقاط بالصدارة من انتصارين متتالين، متقدما على زامبيا صاحبة الأربع نقاط وليبيا بنقطة واحدة والسنغال من دون نقاط.وفي الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة يوم الأحد، يحتاج فرسان المتوسط منتخب ليبيا إلى الفوز على السنغال مع هزيمة زامبيا كي يحدد فارق الأهداف بينهما هوية صاحب بطاقة التأهل الثانية في المجموعة.

----------


## GSM-AYA

السودان من أجل تضميد الجراح 
يأمل المنتخب السوداني لكرة القدم في التخلص من الحظ العاثر عندما يلتقي نظيره الأنجولي اليوم الخميس في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بالدور الأول لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الثامنة والعشرين المقامة حاليا بغينيا الاستوائية والجابون. 
 وعاند الحظ المنتخب السوداني (صقور الجديان) في المباراة الأولى له بالبطولة فتسابق لاعبوه في إهدار الفرص السهلة بعد تأخر الفريق بهدف المهاجم الإيفواري ديدييه دروجبا. 
ولذلك، يسعى صقور الجديان إلى استغلال الفرص التي تتاح لهم أمام المرمى الأنجولي غدا من أجل تضميد الجراح وتجديد الأمل في الاستمرار بالبطولة من خلال الحفاظ على فرصة التأهل لدور الثمانية في البطولة. 
ومنذ فوز المنتخب السوداني بلقب البطولة عام 1970، لم يحالف الحظ الفريق في عبور الدور الأول للبطولة خلال ثلاث مشاركات على مدار أربعة عقود من الزمان وهو ما يسعى المنتخب السوداني إلى تغييره في البطولة الحالية. 
وقدم المنتخب السوداني عرضا جيدا في المباراة الأولى ولكنه عانى من فارق الخبرة في مواجهة أفيال كوت ديفوار خاصة وأن صقور الجديان يعتمدون في تشكيلتهم على فريق كامل من اللاعبين الناشطين بالدوري السوداني بعكس ما هو عليه الحال في المنتخب الأنجولي الذي يعتمد على كتيبة من المحترفين بالأندية الأوروبية وغيرها. 
ويرفع المنتخب السوداني في مباراة الغد شعار "أكون أو لا أكون" لأن الفوز وحده يعني بقاء فرصة الفريق في التأهل بينما سيكون معنى الهزيمة هو خروج الفريق من البطولة صفر اليدين بغض النظر عن نتيجة مباراته الثالثة أمام بوركينا فاسو. 
ولم يخدم الحظ المنتخب السوداني عندما بدأ مسيرته في البطولة بأصعب اختبار له ولكنه يمتلك الفرصة للتعويض خلال مباراة الغد إذا لعب بنفس الروح التي ظهرت عليه بعد هدف دروجبا من ناحية وحالف الحظ مهاجميه أمام المرمى الأنجولي. 
وفي المقابل، يسعى المنتخب الأنجولي بقيادة نجمه الكبير مانوتشو إلى حسم بطاقة التأهل لدور الثمانية من خلال الفوز في مباراة الغد وقبل المباراة الأخيرة له في المجموعة أمام نظيره الإيفواري والتي تمثل أصعب اختبار له.

----------


## GSM-AYA

_الكوت ديفوار تبحث عن التأهل_  
بعد العرض الباهت والفوز الصعب الهزيل على السودان في بداية مسيرته ببطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية الثامنة والعشرين، يتطلع أنصار المنتخب الإيفواري لكرة القدم إلى عرض أفضل ونتيجة أكبر عندما يلتقي الفريق منتخب بوركينا فاسو غدا الخميس في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بالدور الأول للبطولة التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية والجابون. 
 ولا يختلف اثنان على أن المنتخب الإيفواري لم يقدم في المباراة الأولى أمام السودان ما يليق بإمكانيات الفريق حيث حقق فوزا صعبا للغاية بإمكانيات مهاجمه المخضرم ديدييه دروجبا في استغلال الفرص حيث اقتنص للفريق الهدف الوحيد بضربة رأس رائعة بينما كانت للمنتخب السوداني أكثر من فرصة خطيرة كانت من الممكن أن تدفعه للفوز لولا رعونة المهاجمين وقلة الخبرة. 
وبينما يتطلع أنصار المنتخب الإيفواري إلى عرض أفضل من فريقهم وعدد أكبر من الأهداف في ظل الإمكانيات العالية لمهاجمي الفريق، يركز الفريق بقيادة مديره الفني الوطني فرانسوا زاهوي على النقاط الثلاث بغض النظر عن قوة العرض وحجم النتيجة وهو ما أعلن عنه زاهوي في تصريحاته بعد الفوز على السودان. 
وأكد زاهوي أن حصد النقاط هو الأكثر أهمية مشيرا إلى أن ذلك كان أسلوب المنتخب الإيفواري في البطولة الأفريقية التي حصد لقبها من قبل وهي بطولة عام 1992 وأن الترشيحات الهائلة التي تصاحب الفريق هذه المرة وتضعه في مقدمة المرشحين للفوز باللقب ستنقلب إلى انتقادات عنيفة مع أي نتيجة سلبية للفريق. 
ويدرك المنتخب الإيفواري أن الفوز في مباراة الغد قد يضعه في دور الثمانية دون انتظار لنتيجة المباراة الأخيرة للفريق والتي يخوضها أمام نظيره الأنجولي والتي قد تكون الاختبار الأصعب للأفيال في هذه المجموعة. 
ولعبت خبرة الأفيال دورا بارزا في الفوز على السودان حيث حافظ الفريق على الفوز الذي تحقق برأس دروجبا بينما أهدر صقور الجديان عدة فرصة للتعادل وربما كانت كفيلة أيضا بتحقيق الفوز على الأفيال. 
ولذلك، يسعى المنتخب الإيفواري إلى تحقيق الفوز بأكثر من هدف في مباراة الغد خاصة مع قوة الهجوم البوركيني وخبرته الكبيرة بقيادة موموني داجانو مما يجعله خطرا يهدد الأفيال حتى اللحظات الأخيرة من المباراة. 
	وفي المقابل، يسعى المنتخب البوركيني إلى تضميد جراحه بعد الهزيمة 1/2 أمام أنجولا في المباراة الأولى. 
وقدم المنتخب البوركيني عرضا جيدا أمام أنجولا ولكنه سقط في فخ الهزيمة ولذلك يقتصر أمل الفريق في البطولة على تفجير مفاجأة أمام الأفيال وتحقيق الفوز للعودة إلى دائرة المنافسة على إحدى بطاقتي المجموعة قبل المباراة الأخيرة أمام المنتخب السوداني. 
وسبق للمنتخب البوركيني أن حقق تعادلا سلبيا ثمينا مع الأفيال في دور المجموعات بالبطولة الماضية عام 2010 بأنجولا وقد يحتاج الفريق إلى نقطة التعادل على الأقل في مباراة الغد للإبقاء على فرصته في التأهل لدور الثمانية.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*السوادان تتعادل مع أنجولا في مباراة تاريخية*    
مكن المنتخب السوداني من تحقيق التعادل مع المنتخب الأنجولي بهدفين لكل منتخب في المباراة التي أقيمت ضمن المجوعة الثانية ضمن بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية المقامة حاليًا في غينيا الاستوائية و الجابون.
جاءت بداية المباراة حماسية من جانب المنتخب الأنجولي بقيادة الخط الهجومي القوي الذي يتكون من أمادو فلافيو ومانوتشو ، هذا الأخيرة استغل خطأ بدر الدين في الدقيقة الخامسة من بداية اللقاء وانفرد بالمرمى السوداني وسدد من داخل منقة الجزاء على يمين أكرم محرزًا الهدف الأول . 
بعد الهدف مباشرة استفاق المنتخب السوداني وبدأ يستحوذ على مجريات اللعب وشكل خطورة كبيرة على  حارس مرمى أنجولا فيرنانديز، وحاول صقور الجديان في أكثر من محاولة عن طريق الاعتماد على الأطراف و عرضيات مدثر الطيب والتي أثمرت إحدى هذه العرضيات عن هدف التعادل عن طريق محمد أحمد الذي ارتقى للعارضية الرائعة وحولها برأسه على يمين فيرنانديز الذي وقف يتابع الكرة وهي تتهادى داخل الشباك وذلك في الدقيقة 33 من الشوط الأول ويعد هذا الهدف هدفًا تاريخيًا كونه الأول للمنتخب السوداني بعد 37عامًا في كأس الأمم الافريقية . 
ما تبقى من الشوط الأول محاولات من المنتخب السوداني لإدارك الهدف الثاني و اعتمد منتخب أنجولا على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة و محاولات فردية عن طريق مانوتشو . 
مع بداية الشوط الثاني تكرر نفس السيناريو والأخطاء الساذجة من الدفاع السوداني بعد أن تسبب نزار في ركلة جزاء هي الأولى في البطولة حتى الآن انبرى لها مانوتشو وسدد بيسراه بكل قوة على يمين أكرم الذي اتجه ناحية اليمن أيضًا لكن لم يتمكن من التصدي لها. 
ضغط صقور الجديان بكل قوة وهدد المرمى الأنجولي في عديد المناسبات لكن هذه الهجمات لم تكن بالفرص الحقيقية حتى جاءت الدقيقة 75 و التي شهدت الهدف الثاني للمنتخب السوداني عن طريق محرز الهدف الأول محمد أحمد بعد أن استغل الارتباك الواضح في دفاع المنتخب الأنجولي وسدد كرة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء معلنًا عن هدف التعادل . 
وشهدت الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة محاولات عشوائية مثل تسديدة من ماتشو من منتصف الملعب بعد أن شاهد حارس المنتخب السوداني أكرم متقدمًا عن المرمى لكن تسديدته علت المرمى لتنتهي المباراة بهذه النتيجة في واحدة من أجمل مبارايات البطولة حتى الآن .

----------


## GSM-AYA

_منتخب "فيلة" كوت ديفوار إلى ربع النهائي                _   
بلغ منتخب كوت ديفوار الدور ربع النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم بعد فوزه على بوركينافاسو 2 – 0 الخميس ضمن الجولة الثانية للدور الأول. 
فضمن المجموعة الثانية وعلى ملعب "نويبو استاديو دي مالابو" في غينيا الاستوائية، حقق منتخب "الفيلة" المطلوب بفوزه المتوقع على بوركينافاسو 2 – 0، وكانت كوت ديفوار فازت في الجولة الأولى على السودان 1 – 0، بينما سقطت بوركينافاسو أمام أنغولا 1 – 2 فودع منتخب "الأحصنة" المسابقة وخرج من الباب العريض.   
جاء الشوط الأول سريعاً وبسط لاعبو كوت ديفوار سيطرتهم على الملعب وسجل سالمون كالو في الدقيقة 16 إصابة السبق لكوت ديفوار بكرة يسارية صاروخية خدعت الحارس البوركينابي دياكيتي وسكنت مرماه مستثمراً عرضية ديدييه دروغبا المتيامن 1 – 0 لمنتخب "الفيلة". بينما حاول منتخب "الأحصنة" العودة إلى أجواء المباراة سريعاً ولكنه اصطدم بدفاع إيفواري متماسك ومن هجمات مرتدة لم تخلُ من الخطورة أطلق كالو في الدقيقة 30   تصويبة قوية من خارج حدود منطقة الجزاء تحولت برأس أحد المدافعين فوق العارضة إلى ركنية لم تثمر. وقبل النهاية بأربع دقائق اخترق جيرفينهو من الناحية اليسرى ومرر كرة متسرعة التقطها الحارس دياكيتي قبل أن تصل إلى كالو الذي فاجأ الحارس بعدها بثلاث دقائق (44) بتسديدة تعامل معها الأخير على دفعتين.   
وفي بداية الشوط الثاني سدد الان تراوري (49) أول كرات هذا الشوط باتجاه المرمى لكن كرته وجدت الحارس باري لها بالمرصاد. وفي الدقيقة 60 أهدر جيرفينهو فرصة مضاعفة الغلة لمنتخب الفيلة إذ أطلق الكرة "عامودية" وهو على باب المرمى إثر عرضية غوسو. وبعدها بدقيقتين تألق دياكيتي بتحويل كرة جيرفينهو الإنفرادية إلى ركنية. وفي الدقيقة 72 ارتجت العارضة العاجية إثر رأسية داغانو المتربص داخل الصندوق الصغير. وفي الدقيقة 82 أصاب المدافع البوركينابي كوني فريقه في مقتل حين سجل عن طريق الخطأ إصابة الفيلة الثانية 2 – 0 بكرة رأسية إلى المقص الأيسر بعدما حاول تشتيت كرة أمامية طويلة. 
مثل كوت ديفوار الحارس بوبكر باري واللاعبون جان جاك غوسو وكولو توريه وسول بامبا وسياكا تييني (أرتور بوكا 75) وشايك تيوتي وديدييه زوكورا وسالومون كالو (ماكس غراديل 65) وجيرفينهو وديدييه دروغبا ويحيي "يايا" توريه. 
ومثل بوركينا فاسو الحارس داودا دياكيتي واللاعبون محمد كوفي وباكاري كوني ومامادو تال وسايدو بانانديتيغويري ومحمدو كيري (فلورنت روامبا 73) وتشارلز كابوري وبريجوس ناكولما (نرسيس يامييغو 86) والان تراوري (اريستيد بانسي 78) وجوناثان بيترويبا وموموني داغانو. 
وأنذر الحكم المصري جهاد جريشة كل من تييني (28) وكابوري (31) وكالو (39) وزوكورا (57) وتيوتي (77).  *زاهوي يحقق ما كان يصبو اليه*  
اكد مدرب كوت ديفوار فرانسوا زاهوي ان منتخب بلاده حقق ما كان يصبو اليه وهو الفوز على بوركينا فاسو وبلوغ الدور ربع النهائي. 
وقال زاهوي في المؤتمر الصحافي عقب المباراة: "المهم في مباراة اليوم كان تحقيق الهدف والفوز بالنقاط الثلاث. واجهنا منتخبا كان مصمما بنسبة 200 بالمئة على الفوز وتعويض الخسارة في المباراة الاولى. خلقوا لنا مشاكل كثيرة لكننا حافظنا على هدوئنا وحذرنا. كان يتعين علينا الحفاظ على رباطة جأشنا في الدفاع وعدم ارتكاب الاخطاء". واضاف "انا مرتاح لما قدمه اللاعبون، لا زلنا مطالبين بتحسين المستوى، لكننا نتقدم خوة خطوة. لدي لاعبين يملكون خبرة ويعرفون بان الاهم هو الفوز بالكأس". 
وتابع "لم تستقبل شباكنا اي هدف حتى الان، ونحن نعرف جيدا بان المنتخب الذي يملك خطا دفاعيا قويا يذهب بعيدا في المسابقة القارية". 
اما مدرب بوركينا فاسو البرتغالي باولو دوارتي فقال "قدمنا مباراة رائعة وكبيرة امام منتخب كبير. سيطرنا على المباراة لكننا خسرنا بهدفين احدهما من خطأ دفاعي والثاني ضد مرمانا. قدمنا مباراتين كبيرتين لكن رصيدنا صفر نقطة. كوت ديفوار لم تظهر اي شيء".

----------


## GSM-AYA

_تونس والجابون تبحثان عن التأهل لدور الثمانية في كأس الامم الافريقية_ 
سيضمن منتخبا تونس والجابون التأهل الى دور الثمانية في كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم اذا حققا الفوز في المجموعة الثالثة في ليبرفيل يوم الجمعة. 
ويجب على الجابون أولا أن تتخطى عقبة منتخب المغرب الذي كان من المتوقع ان يسيطر على المجموعة لكنه خسر مباراته الاولى امام تونس في مفاجأة يوم الاثنين الماضي. 
وسيخرج منتخب المغرب اذا خسر مرة أخرى ليلحق بالسنغال التي كانت ضمن المرشحين لكنها ودعت النهائيات المقامة في الجابون وغينيا الاستوائية. 
وقال البلجيكي ايريك جيريتس مدرب المغرب عشية لقاء الجابون "انها بمثابة مباراة نهائية لنا." 
وقد تواجه تونس بطلة افريقيا 2004 مهمة أسهل امام النيجر التي خسرت أول مباراة في تاريخها بالنهائيات امام الجابون. 
واذا فازت تونس والجابون سيصعد الفريقان الى دور الثمانية لكن أي نتائج أخرى ستؤجل حسم التأهل في المجموعة. 
وضمنت ساحل العاج التأهل الى دور الثمانية بعد فوزها 2-صفر على بوركينا فاسو يوم الخميس في المجموعة الثانية كما اقتربت انجولا من اللحاق بها بعد تعادلها 2-2 مع السودان. وكانت غينيا الاستوائية حجزت أول مكان في دور الثمانية بعد فوزها 2-1 على السنغال يوم الاربعاء الماضي.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*نسور قرطاج تهزم النيجر وتضع قدماً في ربع النهائي*    
						 				                 	 						 								 						 					                      					فاز المنتخب التونسي على منتخب النيجر 2-1 في المباراة، التي أقيمت بينهما عصر الجمعة 27 يناير الجاري بليبروفيل، برسم الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة ضمن نهائيات كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012 لكرة القدم، التي تستضيفها الغابون وغينيا الإستوائية حتى 12 فبراير المقبل .
وسجل هدفي الفريق التونسي يوسف المساكني ( د 4) وعصام جمعة (د90 )،فيما وقع هدف منتخب النيجر تونجي نغونو (د8 ) .
وكان المنتتخب التونسي قد فاز في الجولة الأولى على نظيره المغربي 2-1، بينما انهزم منتخب النيجر أمام منتخب الغابون 2-0 ، ليرفع بذلك المنتخب التونسي رصيده إلى ست نقاط ويتصدر ترتيب المجموعة الثالثة .
وعن المجموعة ذاتها سيواجه المنتخب المغربي مساء اليوم ( السابعة ) المنتخب الغابوني .

----------


## GSM-AYA

_الخروج الدرامي الحزين لأسود الأطلس.. وحفظ ماء الوجه_     
أطلق البديل مابانانجوي رصاصة الرحمة على أسود أطلس ليطيح بالمنتخب المغربي خارج بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية بعد أن قاد منتخب الجابون للفوز 3-2 في المواجهة التي جمعت الفريقين في الجولة الثانية بالمجموعة الثالثة للبطولة. 
تقدم خرجة للمغرب في الدقيقة 25 وحافظ على تقدمه حتى الدقيقة 77 عندما تمكن المتألق أوباماينج من إدراك التعادل قبل أن ينجح كوزين في إحراز هدف الفوز في الدقيقة 79 ،لكن خرجة عاد وتعادل للمغرب من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 90 ،إلا أن الدقيقة الأخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع حملت مفاجأة غير سارة عندما أحرز مابانانجوي هدف الفوز ليحقق المنتخب الجابوني أولى مفاجأت البطولة ويطيح بأحد المرشحين للقب خارج أسوار البطولة ،ويتأهل المنتخب الجابوني بصحبة المنتخب التونسي للدور الثاني . 
قدم المنتخب المغربي مباراة جيدة المستوى في الشوط الأول الذي جاء متكافئاً إلى حد بعيد بين الفريقين ،وفي الشوط الثاني دفع أسود أطلس ثمن تراجعهم للدفاع غالياً بعد أن تركوا منتخب الجابون يفعل ما يحلو له. 
أجرى جيريتس تغييرات واسعة في تشكيلة المنتخب المغربي بإشراك كارسيلا الذي غاب عن اللقاء الأول والعربي وحجي من بداية اللقاء إلى جانب لمياغري في حراسة المرمى وبصير وقادوري و بن عطية والقنطاري وخرجة وهرماش وبلهندة . 
دخل المنتخب المغربي بأداء متوازن بين الدفاع والهجوم وبحذر شديد من هجوم المنتخب الجابوني المدعوم بحماس جماهيره .الأفضلية ذهبت لمصلحة أسود أطلس مع بداية اللقاء بفضل النشاط الهجومي لحجي وكارسيلا وبلهندة ومن امامهم يوسف العربي. 
في الوقت ذاته كان الدفاع المغربي بالمرصاد لأي محاولات جابونية لتجنب تكرار ما حدث في لقاء تونس بالجولة الاولى، خاصة في ظل وجود مهاجمين خطيرين بالجابون أمثال نجويما وأوباماينج. 
حملت الدقيقة 25 البشرى السارة لأسود أطلس على أقدام حسين خرجة الذي إستلم الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء بعد هجمية مغربية منظمة وراوغ إدموند مدافع الجابون وسدد الكرة قوية على يسار الحارس ديديه أوفونو معلناً عن إحراز الهدف الأول. 
نشط أداء أصحاب الأرض عقب الهدف حاولوا بكل قوة لإدراك التعادل ،وتركزت محاولاتهم على الكرات العرضية والتسديدات من خارج منطقة الجزاء. 
تراجع المنتخب المغربي بشكل غير مبرر للدفاع ،الأمر الذي منح منتخب الجابون خطورة كبيرة على مستوى الهجوم بفضل تحركات الخطير أوباماينج الذي تسبب في إزعاج دفاعات الأسود بشكل كبير التي إرتبكت في أحيان كثيرة أمام الضغط الهجومي. 
لجأ المنتخب المغربي في الدقائق الأخيرة إلى سلاح المرتدات مستغلاً سرعة لاعبه مهدي كارسيلا الذي إنطلق في واحدة منها من الناحية اليسرى ولعب كرة عرضية أبعدها مدافع الجابون مانجا قبل أن تصل ليوسف العربي المنفرد بالمرمى. 
ومع بداية الشوط الثاني حاول البلجيكي جيريتس تفعيل سلاح الهجمات المرتدة بشكل أقوى فدفع بالسريع المشاكس نور الدين إمرابط بدلاً من يوسف العربي،بينما أجرى منتخب الجابون تغيير هجومي كلاسيكي بالدفع بكوزين بدلاً من إنجويما. 
ظهر نادر لمياغري في الدقيقة 49 في دور المنقذ عندما تصدى لتسديدة قوية من البديل كوزين عندما إستلم الكرة من الخطيرة أوباماينج على حدود منطقة الجزاء وأطلق صاروخ كان له لمياغري بالمرصاد. 
تحمل الدفاع المغربي العبء الأكبر خلال هذا الشوط ومعه خط الوسط الذي كان بحاجة إلى دماء جديدة تكون قادرة على السيطرة على هذه المنطقة الحيوية أمام الهجوم الجابوني. 
وبالفعل قام جيريتس في الدقيقة 67 بإجراء تغييره الثاني بإشراك عادل تاعرابت بدلاً من مهدي كارسيلا لمنح الوسط حيوية أكبر.نزول تاعرابت جاء في توقيت صعب للغاية شهد طوفان هجومي من أصحاب الأرض في محاولة منهم لإدراك التعادل على أقل تقدير،كما حاول جيريتتس تنشيط دفاعه أيضاً بإشراك جمال العليوي بدلاً من مايكل بصير الذي فقد الكثير من تركيزه مع شدة الضغط الهجومي للجابون. 
عاد العنكبوت لمياغري وأنقذ مرماه من تسديدة قوية من المدافع مانجا في الدقيقة 74،لكنه لم يستطع التصدي لصاروخ اوباماينج الذي وصلته الكرة على نقطة الجزاء في وضع غير مراقب ليطلق صاروخ قوي يسكن شباك المغرب في الدقيقة 77. 
إنهار المنتخب المغربي تماماً عقب الهدف الأول ولم تمض سوى دقيقتين ،إلا ونجح البديل كوزين في احداث صدمة أسود أطلس عندما إستلم تمريرة أوباماينج بمهارة كبيرة وسدد الكرة في المرمى على يسار لمياغري. 
وكاد ماديندا أن يحرز هدف الجابون الثالث في الدقيقة 84 عندما وصلته كرة مماثلة لكرة هدف فريقه الأول لكنه أطاح بالكرة خارج المرمى.أجرى جيرنوت روهر تغييره الثاني بإشراك مابانانجوي بدلاً من بوكو لتأمين خط وسط فريقه. 
وفي وقت ظن فيه الجميع أن المباراة تسير إلى فوز جابوني ،إنطلق عادل تاعرابت في الجبهة اليسرى وأرسل كرة عرضية ليونس بلهندة الذي سددها قوية لترتطم في يد مانجا ولا يتردد حكم اللقاء في إحتسابها ركلة جزاء تصدى لها خرجة وسددها بنجاح في الدقيقة 90. 
حاول المنتخب المغربي في الوقت بدل الضائع خطف هدف الفوز وهو ما كاد أن يتحقق في الدقيقة الثالثة لولا رعونة يوسف حجي في إستغلال الكرة التي وصلته وتباطأ في تمريرها. 
وقبل أن يلفظ اللقاء أنفسه الأخيرة أطلق البديل مابانانجوي رصاصة الرحمة على أسود أطلس بعد أن نجح في إحراز هدف فريقه الثالث في الدقيقة الخامسة والأخيرة من الوقت بدل الضائع من ضربة حرة مباشرة لينهي المباراة بفوز فريقه.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الليلة.. غانا ومالي في "دربي إفريقي" وغينا يسعى للعودة في الأمم الإفريقية*        غانا ومالى 
                  تختتم اليوم السبت مباريات الجولة الثانية بالمجموعة الرابعة في نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية الـ28 التى تستضيفعا غينيا الاستوائية بالمشاركة مع الجابون حتى 12 فبراير المقبل، ومعها تختتم الجولة فى المجموعات الأربع بالبطولة كلها.. حيث تقام مباراتان: الأولى تبدأ فى السادسة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة بين بتسوانا وغينيا والثانية فى التاسعة مساء بتوقيت القاهرة وتجمع المنتخب الغاني وصيف بطل النسخة الأخيرة والمرشح بقوة إلى جانب كوت ديفوار لإحراز لقب النسخة الحالية، مع مالي السبت في فرانسفيل في قمة نارية لتحقيق الفوز الثاني على التوالي وحجز البطاقة الأولى عن المجموعة الرابعة إلى الدور ربع النهائي من كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2012. *غانا × مالى:*
  ونبدأ باللقاء الأكثر أهمية بين البلاك ستارز ومالى والذى يعتبر ثاني دربي لغرب أفريقيا في المجموعة بعد الأول الذي جمع الثلاثاء الماضي بين مالي وغينيا وانتهى لصالح الأولى 1-0، وتشهد الجولة الثالثة الاخيرة الاربعاء المقبل الدربي الثالث في المجموعة بين غانا وغينيا.
  ويدخل المنتخبان الغاني والمالي المباراة وفي جعبتيهما 3 نقاط بفوز على بتسوانا وغينيا على التوالي بنتيجة واحدة 1-0، وهما يطمحان إلى النقاط الثلاث الثانية في البطولة لحسم التأهل مبكراً دون انتظار الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة.
  ويمني المنتخب الغاني النفس بتجديد فوزه على مالي عندما تغلب عليها ذهاباً واياباً في التصفيات المزدوجة المؤهلة إلى أنجولا 2010 و كأس العالم جنوب أفريقيا 2010، وهما المسابقتان اللتان ابلت فيهما غانا البلاء الحسن، حيث بلغت المباراة النهائية للأولى وبتشكيلة أغلبها من منتخب الشباب المتوّج باللقب العالمي عام 2009، والدور ربع النهائي في الثانية قبل أن تخسر أمام أوروجواي بركلات الترجيح في مباراة مثيرة كان بإمكان "النجوم السوداء" حسم نتيجتها في صالحهم لو لم يهدر أسامواه جيان ركلة جزاء في الثواني الأخيرة.
  كما يخوض المنتخب الغاني المباراة في غياب قائده جون منساه لتلقيه البطاقة الحمراء أمام بتسوانا وهو سينتظر المباراة الثالثة الأخيرة امام غينيا للعودة إلى صفوف منتخب بلاده علماً بأنه يعاني من الإصابة ايضاً وبالتالي يحوم الشك حول جاهزيته أمام غينيا الأربعاء المقبل.
  ويحوم الشك أيضاً وهذه المرة بخصوص مباراة اليوم، حول مهاجم العين الإماراتي أسامواه جيان الذي تعرض للإصابة في الحصة التدريبية أمس الأول الخميس واضطر إلى تركها للعودة إلى فندق الإقامة والخضوع للفحوصات الضرورية.
  	يذكر أن جيان كان يعاني من إصابة بتمزق عضلي في الفخذ تعرض لها قبل شهر مع فريقه الإماراتي وكادت تحرمه من خوض العرس القاري.
  في المقابل، سيحمل لاعب وسط برشلونة الأسباني سيدو كيتا مشعل الماليين أمام الترسانة الغانية، وقال في هذا الصدد "غانا هي المرشحة الأولى في مجموعتنا ولكن النجوم السوداء ليست بالمنتخب الذي يستحيل الفوز عليه."
  أضاف كيتا الذي انهمرت الدموع من عينيه عقب الفوز على غينيا: "الهدف هو اللعب بالمؤهلات التي نتميز بها وأن نحقق نتيجة إيجابية السبت." *بتسوانا × غينيا:*
  المباراة الثانية، فى المجموعة الرابعة، يلتقي فيها الجريحان غينيا وبتسوانا في قمة يسعى من خلالها كل منهما إلى استعادة التوازن وإنعاش الآمال على حساب الآخر.
  وتستعيد بتسوانا هدافها ديفيتوجو سيلولوين الذي غاب عن المباراة أمام غانا بسبب الإيقاف، وهو يعتبر أحد اكثر اللاعبين البوتسوانيين خبرة بحكم البطولات التي لعب فيها أبرزها الولايات المتحدة وجنوب أفريقيا.

----------


## GSM-AYA

_غينيا تسحق بوتسوانا بستة أهداف_     	أحيا منتخب غينيا آماله في التأهل إلى دور الثمانية لنهائيات كأس الأمم الافريقية لكرة القدم بعدما سحق نظيره البوتسواني 6/1 اليوم السبت في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة للبطولة التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية والجابون حتى 12 فبراير المقبل. 
 وشهد الشوط الأول تسجيل خمسة أهداف بجانب حالة طرد طالت منتخب بوتسوانا، وسجل المنتخب الغيني هدفين في الشوط الثاني. وتقدم ساديو ديالو بهدف لمنتخب غينيا في الدقيقة 14 ثم تعادل فريق بوتسوانا في الدقيقة 23 من ضربة جزاء. 
وأضاف ديالو الهدف الثاني له ولبلاده في الدقيقة 26 ثم تكفل عبد الرزاق كامارا بتسجيل الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 42 وتبعه إبراهيما تراوري بتسجيل الهدف الرابع في الوقت بدل الضائع. وقبل نهاية المباراة بست دقائق سجل مامادو با الهدف الخامس للمنتخب الغيني وبعدها بدقيقتين فقط اختتم نابي سوماه التسجيل لمنتخب غينيا. 
ورفع المنتخب الغيني رصيده إلى ثلاث نقاط بعد أن خسر في مباراته الأولى أمام مالي صفر/1. ويتساوى المنتخب الغيني برصيد ثلاث نقاط مع نظيريه مالي وغانا ، اللذين يلتقيان في وقت لاحق اليوم. بينما ودع منتخب بوتسوانا البطولة بشكل كبير بعدما ظل بلا رصيد من النقاط عقب هزيمته في المباراة الأولى صفر/1 أمام غانا. 
ويحتاج منتخب بوتسوانا إلى فوز غانا على مالي في مباراة اليوم مع فوز غانا على غينيا في الجولة الأخيرة وفوز بوتسوانا على مالي، لكي يتساوى منتخبات غينيا ومالي وبوتسوانا برصيد ثلاث نقاط، ويتحدد هوية المتأهل إلى دور الثمانية عبر فارق الأهداف. 
وكان المنتخب البوتسواني هو الأخطر في الدقائق الخمسة الأولى وسنحت للفريق عدد فرص كان أخطرها تمريرة رائعة داخل منطقة الجزاء من جيروم راماتلهاكواني ولكنها لم تجد أي متابع. ومع مرور الوقت بدأ المنتخب الغيني يتحسس طريقه في المباراة ووصل الفريق عدة مرات لمنطقة جزاء الخصم ولكن دون أن ينجح في هز الشباك. 
وكاد مامادو با أن يفتتح التسجيل للمنتخب الغيني في الدقيقة 13 عندما أطلق قذيفة صاروخية من خارج منطقة الجزاء تصدى لها الحارس البوتسواني موديري ماروما تصدى له بثبات. وجاءت الدقيقة 14 لتعلن عن الهدف الأول للمنتخب الغيني بعد سلسلة من التمريرات انتهت بهدية من إبراهيما تراوري داخل منطقة الجزاء ليلمسها ساديو ديالو إلى داخل الشباك. 
وكاد اسماعيل بانجورا أن يضيف الهدف الثاني لغينيا من تسديدة صاروخية مرت بالكاد بجوار القائم الأيسر. وحصل منتخب بوتسوانا على ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 22، تزامنت مع بطاقة صفراء للحارس الغيني نبي موسى ياتارا للاعتراض. 
وتقدم ديبسي سيلولوالي لتسديد ضربة جزاء، ولكن الحارس تصدى للكرة، في الوقت الذي أشار فيه الحكم بإعادة ضربة الجزاء بعد دخول أحد لاعبي غينيا إلى منطقة الجزاء أثناء التسديد، ولكن سيلولوالي سدد ضربة الجزاء الجديدة في الشباك هذه المرة. 
وأضاف ساديو ديالو الهدف الثاني له وللمنتخب الغيني في الدقيقة 26 بعد أن تلقى تمريرة سحرية من عبد الرزاق كامارا من الناحية اليسرى ليغمزها بقدمه إلى داخل الشباك. واحتفظ المنتخب الغيني بسيطرته على أجواء المباراة وسط محاولات على استحياء من جانب بوتسوانا، ولكن لم ينجح أي منهما في تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول بثلاث دقائق أضاف عبد الرزاق كامارا الهدف الثالث من تسديدة قوية في الزاوية الضيفة. 
وفي الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة تلقى اللاعب الغيني باتريك موتسيبي إلى البطاقة الحمراء مباشرة، بعد نزوله بسبع دقائق، للخشونة المتعمدة مع باسكال فيندونو أثناء استعداده للتسديد من على حدود منطقة الجزاء. 
وسدد إبراهيما تراوري الضربة الحرة المباشرة مسجلا الهدف الرابع للمنتخب الغيني، ليطلق الحكم بعدها مباشرة صافرته معلنا نهاية نصف المباراة الأول بتقدم المنتخب الغيني بثلاثة أهداف لهدف. وسيطر المنتخب الغيني بشكل كامل على مجريات اللعب في شوط المباراة الثاني، حيث لعب بهدوء تام مع السعي لإضافة المزيد من الأهداف. 
ووصل الفريق الغيني أكثر من مرة لمرمى موديري ماروما ولكن التسرع في إنهاء الهجمات حال دون تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف. وكاد باسكال فيندونو أن يضيف الهدف الخامس للفريق الغيني في الدقيقة 58 ولكن تصويبته الصاروخية ارتطمت بالعارضة. 
ولم يشن منتخب بوتسوانا هجمة واحدة طوال ال20 دقيقة الأولى من عمر الشوط الثاني، واكتفى بأداء الدور الدفاعي لصد طوفان هجمات الخصم. وأهدر اسماعيل بانجورا فرصة هدف محقق في الدقيقة 68 من تسديدة قوية اصطدمت بالقائم الأيمن وخرجت إلى ضربة مرمى. 
	واستمر الضغط الهجومي لمنتخب غينيا دون توقف بينما استسلم منتخب بوتسوانا للأمر الواقع، وعمل على عدم سكون مرماه المزيد من الأهداف. 
وقبل ست دقائق على نهاية المباراة أحرز مامادو با الهدف الخامس لمنتخب غينيا من تسديدة قوية بعيدة المدى اصدمت بأحد المدافعين وغيرت طريقها إلى الشباك. وبعدها بدقيقتين تلقى نابي سوماه تمريرة رائعة من بانجورا داخل منطقة الجزاء ليسددها مباشرة إلى داخل الشباك.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب السودان يهزم بوركينا فاسو ويرافق كوت ديفوار إلى ربع النهاية*     
 						 					                      					حجز منتخب السودان البطاقة الثانية لدور ربع نهاية كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012 في كرة القدم، إثر فوزه على منتخب بوركينا فاسو 2-1 اليوم الإثنين في مدينة باتا، برسم الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة من منافسات الدور الأول (المجموعة الثانية).
  وسجل هدفي المنتخب السوداني اللاعب مدثر الطيب (د33 و80) ، فيما وقع هدف منتخب بوركينا فاسو اللاعب ايسياكا ويدراوغو (د90+5).
  والتحق منتخب السودان بمنتخب كوت ديفوار الذي كان قد ضمن تأهله إلى ربع النهاية يوم الخميس الماضي .
  وعن المجموعة ذاتها فاز المنتخب الإيفواري اليوم أيضا بمدينة مالابو على نظيره الأنغولي بهدفين نظيفين من توقيع إيمانويل إيبوي (د 33) وويلفريد بوني (د 64).
  وعزز منتخب كوت ديفوار رصيده في صدارة الترتيب النهائي للمجموعة بمجموع تسع نقاط بعد أن حقق فوزه الثالث، فيما ظل رصيد منتخب أنغولا أربع نقاط بفارق الأهداف خلف منتخب السودان الذي تعادل معه 2-2 في الجولة الثانية.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*السودان وتونس آخر آمال العرب في الحفاظ على اللقب*  يحمل المنتخبان التونسي والسوداني مسؤولية الدفاع عن سمعة عرب أفريقيا في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية الثامنة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في الغابون وغينيا الاستوائية لأنهما الوحيدان اللذان تأهلا إلى الدور ربع النهائي وتعقد آمال كبيرة على احدهما خصوصا تونس للإبقاء على اللقب عربيا للنسخة الخامسة على التوالي. 
 يحمل المنتخبان التونسي والسوداني مسؤولية الدفاع عن سمعة عرب أفريقيا في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأفريقية الثامنة والعشرين المقامة حاليا في الغابون وغينيا الاستوائية لأنهما الوحيدان اللذان تأهلا إلى الدور ربع النهائي وتعقد آمال كبيرة على احدهما خصوصا تونس للإبقاء على اللقب عربيا للنسخة الخامسة على التوالي. 
 وكان المنتخبان التونسي والسوداني بين 4 منتخبات عربية حاضرة في العرس القاري في النسخة الحالية بعد المغرب وليبيا، جميعها دخلت بطموحات مختلقة ومنها من حقق المفاجأة وبلغ ما لم يكن متوقعا منه على غرار السودان، ومنها من خيب الآمال مثل المغرب الذي كان مرشحا للقب الثاني في تاريخه بعد عام 1976، ومنها من كان واقعيا وتخطى الدور الأول في سعيه إلى لقبه الثاني أيضا بعد عام 2004 بالنسبة إلى نسور قرطاج، وأخيرا حققت ليبيا أكثر من المتوقع بجمعها 4 نقاط وخروجها مرفوعة الرأس بفوز 2-1 هو الأول لها منذ 30 عاما في النهائيات القارية.   المدرب الوطني 
 عموما، وعلى غرار النسخ الثلاث الأخيرة، انحصر التواجد العربي في الدور ربع النهائي على منتخبين فقط، ويبقى الغائب الأكبر منتخب مصر صاحب اللقب في النسخ الثلاث الأخيرة. فتونس حجزت بطاقتها إلى ربع النهائي للمرة الرابعة في النسخ الخمس الأخيرة وتحديدا منذ تتويجها باللقب على أرضها قبل 8 أعوام والعاشرة في تاريخها، فيما وضع السودان قدمه في ربع النهائي للمرة الأولى في تاريخه والأولى منذ تتويجه باللقب الأول والأخير عام 1970 على أرضه. 
 والقاسم المشترك بين المنتخبين التونسي والسوداني ان إداراتها الفنية بقيادة مدربين محليين هما سامي الطرابلسي ومحمد عبد الله "مازدا" وكلاهما قاد منتخب بلاده إلى انجاز تاريخي في كأس أمم أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين التي استضافها السودان العام الماضي، فالأول توج باللقب، والثاني بلغ دور الأربعة قبل أن يحل ثالثا. 
 لكن شتان بين مشوار "نسور قرطاج" و"صقور الجديان" أو "تماسيح النيل" في النسخة الحالية لان رجال الطرابلسي تخطوا الدور الأول بسهولة بعد فوزين ثمينين على المغرب والنيجر بنتيجة واحدة 2-1 قبل أن يخسروا أمام الغابون المضيفة صفر-1 على صدارة المجموعة الثالثة، فيما عانى رجال مازدا الأمرين وانتظروا الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة لحجز بطاقتهم إلى الدور الثاني بعدما خسروا امام ساحل العاج صفر-1 وتعادلوا مع انغولا 2-2 ثم تغلبوا على بوركين فاسو 2-1 مستفيدين من فوز الفيلة على انغولا 2-صفر وبالتالي التأهل بفضل فارق الأهداف. 
 لكن الغريب في المنتخب التونسي انه حجز تأهله بفوزين غير مقنعين على المغرب النيجر، لكنه أبلى البلاء الحسن في المباراة الثالثة أمام الغابون والتي خسرها صفر-1 وكان الأفضل طيلة مجرياتها على الرغم من انه خاضها في غياب 8 لاعبين أساسيين.   سيطرة وخسارة 
 وقال الطرابلسي: "سيطرنا على مجريات المباراة على الرغم من غياب العديد من اللاعبين الأساسيين، لكننا فشلنا في تحقيق الفوز. كنا نرغب في كسب المباراة الثالثة على التوالي لتحقيق انجاز غير مسبوق في تاريخ المشاركة التونسية في العرس القاري، وتصدر المجموعة، لكننا خسرنا. الان يجب التركيز على الدور ربع النهائي، ولا يهم المنتخب المنافس لأننا مستعدون لمواجهة جميع المنتخبات". 
         وأوضح الطرابلسي انه أراح العديد من اللاعبين لكونهم كانوا مهددين بتلقي بطاقة صفراء تحرمهم من خوض الدور ربع النهائي.       
         وأردف قائلا: "على الرغم من ذلك، أظهر اللاعبون الذي خاضوا المباراة مؤهلات فنية عالية وكانوا في المستوى وعند حسن ظني".         3 × 1   من جهته، حقق المنتخب السوداني 3 انجازات تاريخية بالنسبة له، أولها هز الشباك للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1976، وثانيهما فوزه الأول في النهائيات منذ تغلبه على غانا 1-صفر في المباراة النهائية عام 1970، وثالثهما الدور ربع النهائي للمرة الأولى أيضا منذ عام 1970 والأولى في تاريخه لأنه عندما حل وصيفا عامي 1959 و1963 وثالثا عام 1957 شهدت البطولة مشاركة 4 منتخبات عام 1957 و3 منتخبات عام 1959 و6 منتخبات عام 1963، كما أن الدور ربع النهائي لم يكن موجودا في نسخة 1970 حيث شاركت 8 منتخبات فقط وزعت على مجموعتين تأهل أول وثاني كل منها إلى دور الأربعة. 
 وأكد مازدا، الذي يدين له السودان بتواجده في نسختي 2008 و2012: "أنا سعيد جدا، نستحق التواجد في الدور ربع النهائي. لعبنا جيدا، ولدينا منتخب بين المنتخبات الشابة في هذه البطولة بمعدل أعمار 24 عاما. هذا الجيل حقق انجازا تاريخيا للسودان". 
 وأضاف: "أثبتنا قدرتنا على مواجهة المنتخبات الكبيرة بمنتخب من لاعبين محليين. فريقي تطور تدريجيا في هذه البطولة، خسرنا المباراة الأولى، وتعادلنا في الثانية، وفزنا في الثالثة. مباراة امام بوركينا فاسو هي بين أفضل مبارياتنا. قلت للاعبين بأنها ستكون الأكثر صعوبة، وإننا لسنا بحاجة سوى إلى الفوز. إنها المرة الأولى التي نفوز فيها منذ عام 1970. ضد انغولا سجلنا هدفين هما الأولان منذ 1976، إنها انجازات رائعة وخالدة". 
 ولن تكون طريق تونس والسودان مفروشة بالورود في الأدوار المقبلة، فالأول سيلاقي احد 3 منتخبات وهي غانا المرشحة بقوة إلى ساحل العاج للتتويج باللقب، فيما يخوض المنتخب السوداني مباراة لا تخلو من صعوبة أمام زامبيا التي سحقته بثلاثية نظيفة في أول مباراة في النسخة السادسة والعشرين في غانا عام 2008.   مشاركة ليبية مشجعة  لم يكن أشد المتفائلين يتوقع مشوارا جيدا لليبيين في البطولة الحالية خاصة بعد الخسارة أمام غينيا الاستوائية المضيفة والمتواضعة (مصنفة 150 عالميا و42 قاريا)، لكن "فرسان المتوسط" وهو لقب المنتخب الليبي ودعوا العرس القاري برأس مرفوعة بعدما ظفروا بأربع نقاط من رحم المعاناة والاهم من ذلك فوز تاريخي لم يحلموا به منذ 30 عاما وكان على حساب السنغال احد ابرز المنتخبات التي كانت مرشحة للظفر باللقب. 
 حققت ليبيا او بالأحرى "ثوار ليبيا" لانتماء بعض لاعبي المنتخب إلى الثوار الذي أطاحوا بنظام العقيد معمر القذافي، المعجزة بالتأهل إلى النهائيات بالنظر إلى الظروف القاسية التي عاشتها بلادهم جراء الثورة واضطرتهم إلى خوض مبارياتهم البيتية خارج القواعد (في مالي ومصر)، ثم استعادت التوازن بعد خسارة المباراة الأولى بالتعادل مع زامبيا (2-2) بفضل ثنائية احمد سعد، وحققت فوزا تاريخيا هو الاول لها منذ عام 1982 عندما تغلبت على السنغال بفضل ثنائية جديدة وهذه المرة لإيهاب البوسيفي. 
 حقق الجيل الثوري لكرة القدم الليبية وفي أصعب الظروف ما عجزت عنه الأجيال السابقة التي كانت "مدللة" بأموال الساعدي القذافي، نجل الزعيم الليبي، الذي كان وقتها لاعبا ورئيسا للاتحاد المحلي. 
 وقال مدرب ليبيا البرازيلي ماركوس باكيتا "انا مرتاح لان مستوانا تطور خلال هذا البطولة"، معربا عن أمله في أن "يتمتع اللاعبون بأفضل الظروف في ليبيا في المستقبل بعد هذا الأداء الجيد في العرس القاري". 
 وأضاف: "بالنسبة لنا النتيجة مهمة جدا بسبب ما حدث في ليبيا والظروف الصعبة التي عشناها ومن بينها أن أغلبية اللاعبين كانوا بدون أندية وعاشوا حربا كانت لها آثار نفسية". 
 حققت ليبيا فوزا تاريخيا هو الأول لها منذ 30 عاما والثالث في تاريخ مشاركاتها في النهائيات القارية، لكن بدون شك لن يكون الأخير لان ليبيا ابانت عن علو كعبها بتشكيلة من اللاعبين الواعدين الذين سيقولون كلمتهم في المستقبل لا محالة.   نسخة للنسيان  خيب المنتخب المغرب الآمال التي كانت معقودة عليه خصوصا بعد مشواره في التصفيات وفوزه الكبير الى الجزائر ممثلة عرب أفريقيا في مونديال 2006، برباعية نظيفة، والكم الهائل من اللاعبين المحترفين في ابرز الأندية الأوروبية، بيد أن كل هذه العوامل لم تشفع للمغاربة الذين منيو بخسارتين مؤلمتين أمام تونس 1-2 والغابون 2-3 وخرجوا خاليي الوفاض وبفوز معنوي على النيجر 1-صفر. 
 وهي المرة الأولى في المشاركات الـ14 لاسود الأطلس في العرس القاري، التي يفشلون فيها في تخطي الدور الأول في 3 نسخ متتالية، علما بأنهم غابوا عن النسخة الأخيرة في انغولا، وبالتالي فان الإخفاق هذه المرة يعتبر ذريعا وقد يدفع ثمنه مدربه البلجيكي اريك غيريتس الذي لا يزال مصرا على مواصلة عمله. 
 وقال غيريتس عقب المباراة الهامشية التي فاز فيها المغرب على النيجر 1-صفر في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة: "لن أهرب ولست خائفا من المواجهة"، مضيفا "سأعود إلى المغرب لآخذ يومين من الراحة واللقاء بالمسؤولين عن الاتحاد المحلي قبل التوجه في نهاية الأسبوع إلى أوروبا لمواصلة مهامي ومراقبة أداء اللاعبين المحترفين" مشيرا إلى أن المسؤولين عن الاتحاد المغربي اتصلوا به دون ان يكشف عن فحوى المحادثات بينهما، واكتفى بالقول "إنها أمور شخصية". 
 وتابع: "سأعود إلى المغرب للوقوف على الوجه الآخر للجمهور والشعب المغربي الذي استقبلني إلى حدود الساعة بحفاوة غير مسبوقة. أنا أتفهم ردة فعله وغضبه، الجميع كان يعقد آمالا كبيرة على هذا المنتخب في هذه البطولة، لكننا ارتكبنا أخطاء فردية وأهدرنا فرصا حقيقية عدة ودفعنا الثمن غاليا". 
 وأردف قائلا: "خروجنا كارثي ومخيب للآمال، نحن ندرك ذلك جيدا ولكن على الأقل هناك ارتياح كبير بخصوص بعض اللاعبين الذين سيشكلون المستقبل. لا يجب أن ننسى بان اغلب اللاعبين يخوضون العرس القاري للمرة الأولى في مشوارهم الكروي، وأعتقد أنهم اليوم أعطوا إشارات واضحة على قدرتهم في استعادة التوازن ومواصلة العمل معا من أجل تحقيق أهداف ومتمنيات الجمهور المغربي ومسؤوليه".   وجوه شابة 
 الأكيد ان الوجوه الشابة والواعدة في صفوف اسود الأطلس أظهرت إشارات واضحة على علو كعبها وقدرتها على رفع الرأس مجددا، لكن ينبغي عليهم نسيان خيبة أمل 2012 واستخلاص العبر في أسرع وقت ممكن لأنهم مقبلون على تصفيات كأس العالم 2014 حيث وضعتهم القرعة في مجموعة ساحل العاج المرشحة للظفر بالنسخة الحالية، وكذلك الدور الفاصل المؤهل إلى نهائيات أمم أفريقيا 2013 في جنوب أفريقيا، وكل هذا في أفق استعدادهم الجيد للنسخة القارية التي يستضيفونها على أرضهم بعد 3 أعوام. 
 يذكر إنها المرة الثامنة التي يخفق فيها المغرب في تخطي الدور الأول بعد أعوام 1972 و1978 و1992 و2000 و2002 و2006 و2008 و2012، علما بان أفضل نتائجه في العرس القاري إحرازه اللقب عام 1976 والوصافة عام 2004 والمركز الثالث عام 1980 والرابع عامي 1986 و1988، وربع النهائي عام 1998.

----------


## GSM-AYA



----------


## GSM-AYA

*ربع نهائي الكان 2012 ||-|| زامبيا Vs السودان ||-||*   *لقاء الدور ربع النهائي والذي يجمع متصدر المجموعة الاولى المنتخب الزامبي بسبع نقاط من فوزين على غينيا الاستوائية والسنغال وتعادل امام المنتخب الليبي امام نظيرة وصيف المجموعة الثانية برصيد اربع نقاط من فوز على بوركينا فاسو وتعادل امام انغولا وخسارة امام كوت ديفوار في لقاء يطمح منه المنتخبين لمواصلة تقدمهم بالبطولة ومواصلات المفاجئات فالمنتخب الزامبي يسعى للوصول الى النهائي وهذا سيعد انجاز فيما يطمح ممثل العرب المنتخب السوداني بمواصلة مفاجئاته والوصول الى نصف النهائي ومن ثم التفكير بالنهائي** .*  *||-|| بطــــاقة المباراة ||-||*        *المنــاسبة  : ربع نهائي ( دور الثمانية ) الكان* *2012*   *الموعد  : السبت** 4 فبراير . * *2012*   *الــتوقــيت : 19:00 بتوقيت مكة  المكرمة*   *||-|| ملعب المباراة ||-||*   *تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  585 * 480.*

----------


## GSM-AYA

_طموح غينيا الاستوائية يصطدم بعزيمة كوت ديفوار_    تبدو كوت ديفوار مرشحة بقوة إلى وقف مغامرة غينيا الاستوائية المضيفة في النسخة الثامنة والعشرين من نهائيات كأس الأمم الإفريقية لكرة القدم، عندما تلاقيها غداً السبت في مالابو في الدور ربع النهائي. 
وفجرت غينيا الاستوائية مفاجأتين مدويتين في الدور الأول وحققت فوزين تاريخيين على كل من ليبيا 1-صفر والسنغال 2-1 في أول مشاركة لها في العرس القاري الذي لم تكن لتحلم بخوض غماره لولا منحها شرف الاستضافة المشتركة مع الغابون بالنظر إلى تواضعها قارياً وعالمياً حيث تحتل المركزين 42 و151 على التوالي. 
وخالفت غينيا الاستوائية كلّ التوقعات ونجحت في خطف بطاقة تاريخية إلى الدور ربع النهائي، وهو انجاز عجز عن تحقيقه المنتخبان الضيفان الآخران على البطولة وهما النيجر وبوتسوانا حيث ودعا معاً البطولة من الدور الأول وبثلاث هزائم متتالية لكل منهما. 
وتعول غينيا الاستوائية على لاعبيها المجنسين في مقدمهتم حارس المرمى دانيلو البرازيلي الأصل والمدافعان لاورنس دوي من ليبيريا وفوسيني كاميسوكو من كوت ديفوار ولاعب الوسط تييري فيدجو من الكاميرون. 
وأكد مدرب غينيا الاستوائية البرازيلي جيلسون باولو: "استعداداتنا لمواجهة كوت ديفوار كانت عادية وبشكل طبيعي. استعدنا حماسنا وتركيزنا بعد الخسارة أمام زامبيا، نتمنى أن نكون في قمة مستوانا في ربع النهائي". 
وتابع باولو: "سنخوض المباراة بارتياح كبير ودون أي ضغوطات لأنه لا مجال للمقارنة بيننا وبين المنافس، لكننا سنعول على أنّ كل شىء ممكن في كرة القدم، وسنبذل كل ما في وسعنا لتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية". 
بيد أن مغامرة غينيا الاستوائية قد تتوقف في ربع النهائي لأنها تصطدم بأحد أقوى المنتخبات في النسخة الحالية كوت ديفوار التي تمني النفس بالظفر باللقب القاري الثاني في تاريخها والأول منذ عام 1992 عندما ظفرت بالكأس الغالية بتغلبها على غانا في المباراة النهائية بركلات الترجيح. 
وحققت كوت ديفوار العلامة الكاملة في الدور الأول على حساب السودان 1-صفر وبوركينا فاسو وأنغولا بنتيجة واحدة 2-صفر وهو المنتخب الوحيد الذي لم تهتز شباكه حتى الآن. 
وتستعيد كوت ديفوار نجومها في مباراة الغد خصوصاً القائد ديدييه دروغبا ويحيى توريه وسالومون كالو وجرفينيو حيث أراحهم المدرب فرانسوا زاهوي في المباراة الأخيرة أمام أنغولا. 
وشدد زاهوي على ضرورة عدم الاستهانة بمنتخب غينيا الاستوائية الذي يملك أفضلية اللعب على أرضه وأمام جماهيره. 
وقال زاهوي: "عندما يصل منتخب ما إلى ربع النهائي، فإن ذلك لا يكون صدفة، وفضلاً عن ذلك فإن هذا المنتخب يلعب على أرضه وسيكون مدعماً من جماهيره". 
وتابع المدرب الايفواري: "لم نرفض أبداً ترشيحات الجميع لنا باحراز اللقب، لكننا لا نعقتد بأننا سنواجه منتخباً ضعيفاً. نتوقع مباراة صعبة أمام منافس سيلعب بنسبة 300 بالمئة من امكانياته. إنها مرحلة جديدة في البطولة، كما أنها مباريات لا مجال فيها للخطأ والفوز بها يتوقف على جزئيات صغيرة". 
وأضاف زاهوي: "نحن مصرون على مبادئنا في مواجهة المنافسين: برودة الأعصاب، وأقصى التواضع والاحترام واللعب بقتالية من أجل تحقيق الفوز وبلوغ هدفنا وهو التتويج باللقب". 
وتابع مدرب الفيلة: "إذا كنت ترغب في نيل اللقب، فإن الفوز هو الطريق الصحيح. نحن هنا من أجل تحقيق ذلك، علمتنا التجارب السابقة أن النتيجة هي الحكم وليست العروض الجيدة. هدفنا هو التتويج باللقب وذلك يمر بالفوز. حققنا العلامة الكاملة في الدور الأول، وسنسعى إلى تحقيقها حتى المباراة النهائية".

----------


## GSM-AYA

رصاصات زامبيا النحاسية تصيب صقور الجديان وتصعد للدور قبل النهائي لبطولة أمم أفريقيا 
وقف قطار السودان عند محطة دور الثمانية بكأس الأمم الأفريقية ، بعد أن أصابته رصاصات زامبيا النحاسية بعطل ، وفازت عليه 3-0 ليصعد المنتخب الزامبي للدور قبل النهائي من البطولة ,وشهدت المباراة الوقوف دقيقة حداد على أرواح ضحايا كارثة بورسعيد، بينما جاء خروج صقور الجديان مشرفا للعرب بعد بلوغه دور الثمانية ، رغم وجود منتخبات قوية في مجموعته. 
وضح الإجهاد على أداء المنتخب السوداني نظرا للمباريات القوية التي أداها في مجموعته ، ورغم ذلك أدى بشكل أفضل في الشوط الثاني للتغييرات الإضطرارية التي أجراها مازدا ، بعد تساقط لاعبيه أحرز أهداف زامبيا سونزو في الدقيقة 15 , وأضاف الهدف الثاني كاتونجا في الدقيقة 65 من ركلة جزاء ، وهي نفس الدقيقة التي شهدت طرد علي الإدريسي مدافع السودان ، ليكمل الصقور المباراة بعشرة لاعبين ويحرز تشامنجا الهدف الثالث لزامبيا في الدقيقة 86 .  
محمد عبدالله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان دخل اللقاء ، وفي ذهنه الصعود للدور قبل النهائي فقام بالإعتماد على العناصر الأساسية في التشكيل الذي حقق الفوز على بوركينا فاسو ، ولعب بطريقته المعتادة في البطولة 4-2-3-1 بتقدم المهاجم الصريح الطيب كاريكا ، ومن خلفه الثلاثي مهند الطاهر من الجهة اليسرى ، وهيثم مصطفى من المنتصف ، وأحمد بشة من الجهة اليسرى ، مستغلا مهارات لاعبيه بشة وهيثم وكاريكا لتشكيل خطورة على مرمى المنافس . 
الفرنسي هيرفي رينار المدير الفني لزامبيا ، والتي جاءت تصريحاته قبل المباراة لتؤكد معرفته بطريقة أداء منتخب السودان ، وأن فريقه قادر على هزيمته بسهولة لعب بطريقة 4-4-2 معتمدا في الهجوم على الثنائي كاتونجو ، وإيمانويل مايوكا ، وأكمل الهجوم الزامبي الذي إعتمد على العرضيات من الجانبين ، الثنائي كالابا من الجهة اليسرى ، ومولينجا من الجهة اليمنى .  
رصاصات زامبيا النحاسية إنطلقت منذ البداية باحثة عن هدف التقدم المبكر الذي يتيح لهم السيطرة على اللقاء ، وكانت الكرات العرضية وسيلتهم في تشكيل خطورة على مرمى صقور الجديان.. ولم تمض سوى 7 دقائق فقط ، وظهر أكرم الهادي حارس السودان في الصورة منقذا مرماه من فرصة خطرة ، أثر إنفراد مولينجا ، ولكن يقظة الهادي وسرعته أنقذت الموقف . 
إستمرت الخطورة الزامبية على المرمى السوداني ، ووضحت تعليمات رينار للاعبيه بإستغلال سرعة جناحي زامبيا أمام بطء إرتداد لاعبي وسط السودان ، ومثلما إنفرد مولينجا من الجهة اليسرى عاد إيمانويل مايوكا ، لينفرد من الجهة اليمنى في الدقيقة 14 ، وسددها قوية حولها الهادي بأصابعه لركنية ، وبعدها بدقيقة واحدة لعب كالابا ركلة مباشرة من الجهة اليسرى على القائم القريب ، داخل منطقة جزاء السودان قابلها سونزو الخالي من الرقابة برأسه في الزاوية اليمنى العليا محرزا الهدف الأول لفريقه. 
لم يكن الهدف محبطا للصقور بل دخل اللاعبون إلى أجواء المباراة سريعا ، وبدأوا تنتفيذ هجمات سريعة والتواجد في المناطق الدفاعية لزامبيا ، وسدد أحمد بشة قذيفة قوية امسكها الحارس مويني بصعوبة .. الإجهاد البدني كان أحد عوامل ظهور لاعبو السودان بعيدا عن مستواهم المعروف ، ووضح تأثرهم بالجهد المبذول في المباريات السابقة ، مما جعل مازدا المدير الفني يدفع بأمير كمال ثم رمضان عجب بعد سقوط نزار حامد ، وهو ما جعل صقور الجديان يشكل خطورة على المرمى الزامبي خلال الخمس دقائق الأخيرة من الشوط الأول ، وطالب مهند الطاهر بركلة جزاء في الدقيقة الأخيرة ، ولكن باكاري جاساما حكم المباراة منحه إنذارا بدلا منها. 
صقور الجديان أدركوا أن ال 45 دقيقة القادمة إما ستكتب تاريخا جديدا لهم ، أو ستشهد خروجهم من البطولة مكتفين بما حققوه فيها من إنجاز ، ولذلك بدأوا الشوط الثاني بشكل أفضل من سابقه ففي الدقيقة 51 سدد خليفة أحمد قذيفة من خارج منطقة الجزاء مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر، وبعدها بأربع دقائق سدد كاريكا قذيفة أخرى ، ولكن مويني حارس مرمى زامبيا أمسك بها بصعوبة ، وهو ما يعني أن تعليمات مازدا للاعبيه ، بالتسديد من خارج المنطقة بعد الفشل في الإختراق في الشوط الأول . 
وسط حالة السيطرة من المنتخب السوداني على منطقة المناورات ، في الشوط الثاني وشعور المنتخب الزامبي بقرب ضياع التقدم ، شن لاعبوه هجمة سريعة لتصل الكرة كالابا الذي مر من الجهة اليسرى داخل منطقة الجزاء ، مراوغاً مساوي ليعرقله بعد ذلك علي الإدريسي ، ولم يتردد باكاري جاساما حكم المباراة في إشهار البطاقة الصفراء الثانية له وتابعها بالحمراء محتسبا ركلة جزاء تصدى لها كاتونجو ، وسددها بيمينه أنقذها المتألق أكرم الهادي لترتد لنفس اللاعب الذي سددها بيسراه محرزا الهدف الثاني لفريقه.  
تأثر صقور الجديان بالنقص العددي في الدقائق المتبقية من اللقاء ، وهو ما أتاح الفرصة للهجوم الزامبي بتشكيل خطورة على المرمى السوداني ، وفي الدقيقة 86 تمكن تشامنجا من تسجيل الهدف الثالث ، عندما سدد بيمينه كرة متقنة على يسار الحارس الهادي لتنتهي المباراة بثلاثة أهداف تصعد بزامبيا للدور قبل النهائي.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*الكوت ديفوار في المربع الذهبي على حساب غينيا الاستوائية*    
تأهل منتخب الكوت ديفوار إلى المربع الذهبي للدورة ال28 لكأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012 في كرة القدم، عقب فوزه 3-0 على منتخب غينيا الاستوائية، مستضيف الدورة مشاركة مع منتخب الغابون، في ثاني مباريات دور ربع النهاية، التي أقيمت مساء اليوم السبت في العاصمة مالابو. 
وسجل الأهداف الثلاثة لمنتخب "الفيلة" اللاعبان ديديي دروغبا (د 36 و69) وزميله يحيى توري (د 81)، علما بأن الأول، الذي رفع دروغبا رصيده إلى 3 أهداف ولحق بثلاثي صدارة الهدافين الحسين خرجة (المغرب) وكريستوفر كاتونغو (زامبيا) وبيار إيميريك أوباميانغ (الغابون) ومانوشو (أنغولا)، أهدر ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 29. 
ويحذو منتخب الكوت ديفوار أمل الظفر باللقب القاري الثاني في تاريخه والأول منذ عام 1992 في السينغال عندما أحرز الكأس بتغلبه على منتخب غانا في المباراة النهائية بالضربات الترجيحية. 
وكان أصدقاء دروغبا قد حققوا العلامة الكاملة وتصدروا ترتيب المجموعة الثانية بتسع نقاط، في حين أنهى منتخب غينيا الاستوائية منافسات الدور الأول في المركز الثاني للمجموعة الأولى بست نقاط. 
ويلتقي منتخب الكوت ديفوار في دور النصف، المقرر الأربعاء المقبل في ليبرفيل، مع المتأهل عن مباراة الربع الثالثة، التي ستجمع غدا الأحد بين منتخبي الغابون ومالي في العاصمة الغابونية. 
وهي المرة التاسعة، التي يبلغ فيها المنتخب الإيفواري المربع الذهبي بعد أعوام 1965 (ثالثا) و1968 (ثالثا) و1970 (رابعا) و1986 (ثالثا) و1992 (بطلا) و1994 (ثالثا) و2006 (وصيفا) و2008 (رابعا). 
وواصل منتخب الكوت ديفوار، المرشح إلى جانب غانا للقب، مشواره الناجح لتحقيق حلم الظفر بالكأس القارية الثانية في تاريخه والأولى منذ عام 1992، وفك بالتالي العقدة التي لازمته في النهائيات القارية في الدورات الثلاث الأخيرة حيث خسر المباراة النهائية عام 2006 أمام منتخب مصر (المضيف بضربات الترجيح)، وخرج من نصف النهاية عام 2008 في غانا على يد مصر بالذات 1-4 قبل أن يحل رابعا بخسارته أمام البلد المضيف، ومن دور ربع النهاية في الدورة الأخيرة بأنغولا بسقوطه أمام منتخب الجزائر 2-3 بعد التمديد (الوقت الأصلي 2-2). 
أما منتخب غينيا الاستوائية، الذي يشارك لأول مرة في النهائيات القارية، فخالف كل التوقعات ونجح في خطف بطاقة تاريخية إلى دور ربع النهاية، وهو إنجاز عجز عن تحقيقه المنتخبان الضيفان الآخران على البطولة وهما النيجر وبوتسوانا حيث ودعا معا من الدور الأول وبثلاث هزائم متتالية لكل منهما. 
وكان منتخب زامبيا قد تأهل في وقت سابق اليوم بمدينة باتا (غينيا الاستوائية) إلى دور نصف النهاية بفوزه في أولى مبارايات دور الربع على منتخب السودان بثلاثية نظيفة وقعها ستوبيلا سونزو (د 15) وكريستوفر كاتونغو (د 66) وجيمس تشامانغا (د 86). 
ويلتقي المنتخب الزامبي في الدور المقبل، المقرر الأربعاء المقبل في باتا، مع الفائز في المباراة الرابعة والأخيرة التي ستجمع غدا الأحد بمدينة فرانسفيل الغابونية (السابعة مساء) بين منتخبي غانا، متصدر المجموعة الرابعة بسبع نقاط، وتونس، ثاني المجموعة الثالثة بست نقاط. 
وكان منتخب زامبيا قد أنهى منافسات الدور الأول في صدارة المجموعة الأولى بمجموع 7 نقاط، في حين حل منتخب السودان ثانيا في المجموعة الثانية برصيد 4 نقاط.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*جيريس يعبر عن سعادته لقيادة منتخب مالي إلى المربع الذهبي*                     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 عبر الفرنسي آلان جيريس٬ عن سعادته بقيادة منتخب مالي إلى دور نصف نهاية كأس إفريقيا للأمم لكرة القدم 2012٬ عقب فوزه على نظيره الغابوني٬  
عبر الفرنسي آلان جيريس٬ عن سعادته بقيادة منتخب مالي إلى دور نصف نهاية كأس إفريقيا للأمم لكرة القدم 2012٬ عقب فوزه على نظيره الغابوني٬ اليوم الأحد بليبروفيل في ثالث مباراة عن دور الربع بالضربات الترجيحية 5-4.
وقال جيريس٬ في مؤتمر صحافي عقب المباراة٬ "أنا سعيد بتواجدي في دور نصف النهاية" مع المنتخب المالي مذكرا بتدريبه لمنتخب الغابون الذي لم يرغب المسؤولون عنه في تجديد العقد معه ٬ قائلا هذا "رأيهم وأنا احترمته"٬ مضيفا أن "وسائل الإعلام كتبت أمورا كثيرة عن هذا الموضوع ... وما يهمني الآن هو تحقيق الأهداف التي سطرت مع منتخب مالي منذ تعاقدي معه".
وأوضح جيريس "أعددنا فريقا شابا بقيادة مخضرمين هما سايدو كيتا وسيدريك كانتي٬ نعمل بجدية كبيرة استعدادا لكل مباراة٬ وأعتقد أننا فخورون بذلك وبتأهلنا إلى نصف النهاية".
وأكد جيريس٬ في معرض رده عن سؤال حول ما إذا كانت معرفته بلاعبي الغابون ساعدت في تخطيه اليوم٬ أن "الاستعدادات للمباراة كانت عادية على غرار المباريات السابقة٬ تدربنا بجدية وتركيز ودرسنا المنتخب المنافس جيدا وبحثنا عن نقاط الضعف٬ ولا يسعنا اليوم إلا أن نقول بأننا مرتاحون كثيرا للنتيجة التي حققناها".
من جهته٬ قال كيتا "أنا فخور بالدفاع عن هذا المنتخب٬ لم تكن مهمتي في تسديد الضربة الترجيحية الأخيرة سهلة (...) وفوزنا اليوم وكأننا فزنا باللقب".
وبخصوص المباراة المقبلة أمام منتخب الكوت ديفوار٬ قال كيتا "ليس لدينا شيئا نخسره فقد حققنا هدفنا وهو بلوغ نصف النهاية. الضغوطات ستكون كبيرة على منتخب الكوت ديفوار لأنه المرشح إلى الظفر باللقب وإذا خسرنا أمامه فسيكون ذلك أمرا عاديا٬ وإذا فزنا فإن الإيفواريين يعرفون أن ذلك سيكون بمثابة قنبلة".
وحذر كيتا الإيفواريين٬ الذين يتفوقون تاريخيا على مالي (14 فوزا مقابل خسارة واحدة وتعادل واحد)٬ وقال "مواجهتنا الأربعاء لا علاقة لها بالتاريخ٬ لأن كرة القدم الحالية لا تعترف بالماضي".
أما الألماني غيرنوت روهر٬ مدرب منتخب الغابون٬ فقال "من الصعب أن نهضم خسارة اليوم. لم نكن محظوظين (..) كنا قريبين من الفوز لكن الحظ لم يحالفنا"٬ مشيرا إلى معاناة لاعبيه من التعب في الدقائق الأخيرة ٬ مهنئا لاعبيه الذين بذلوا كل ما في وسعهم لتحقيق الفوز وخرجوا مرفوعي الرأس ٬ وكذا منتخب مالي على التأهل"

----------


## GSM-AYA

*"النجوم السوداء" تُكمل أضلاع المربع الذهبي بهزم "نسور قرطاج"*      
                      					أكمل منتخب غانا أضلاع المربع الذهبي للدورة الثامنة والعشرين لكأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012 في كرة القدم٬ التي تستضيفها غينيا الاستوائية والغابون حتى 12 فبراير الجاري٬ عقب فوزه على نظيره التونسي 2-1 بعد التمديد (الوقت الأصلي 1-1)٬ في آخر مباراة عن دور ربع النهاية٬ التي جمعت بينهما مساء اليوم الأحد بمدينة فرانفسيل الغابونية.
 وسجل هدفي منتخب "النجوم السوداء" اللاعبان جون منساه (د 9) وأندري أيوو (د 101)٬ في حين كان اللاعب صابر خليفة وراء الهدف الوحيد لمنتخب "نسور قرطاج" (د 42).  
 ويقابل منتخب غانا في دور نصف النهاية٬ المقرر الأربعاء المقبل٬ منتخب زامبيا٬ الذي كان قد أقصى أمس السبت بمدينة باتا (غينيا الاستوائية)٬ منتخب السودان بفوزه عليه 3-0.
 أما مباراة النصف الثانية٬ فستجمع بمدينة ليبروفيل (السابعة مساء) بين منتخبي الكوت ديفوار ومالي٬ اللذين حجزا بطاقة العبور إلى المربع الذهبي عقب فوزهما٬ الأول أمس السبت على منتخب غينيا الاستوائية 3-0٬ والثاني اليوم على منتخب الغابون (البلد المضيف) بالضربات الترجيحية 5-4 (بعد انتهاء الوقتان الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل 1-1).

----------


## GSM-AYA

_غانا وزامبيا في نصف نهائي الأمم الأفريقية_   *يلتقي منتخبا غانا وزامبيا في مهمة صعبة، ضمن نصف نهائي كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم.*  * وتواجه غانا مساعد مدربها السابق في نسخة 2008 الفرنسي هيرفيه رينار والذي يقود زامبيا حالياً، وكان رينار مساعداً للمدرب الفرنسي الآخر كلود لوروا عام 2008 عندما بلغ منتخب النجوم السوداء الدور نصف النهائي قبل أن يحل ثالثاً.*  * وقال رينار بإمكاننا منافسة جميع المنتخبات، جئنا إلى النهائيات بمنتخب أفضل من الذي كنا نملكه قبل عامين، عندما تلقي نظرة على اللاعبين تشعر بالحماس والإرادة القوية والعمل الشاق والجاد الذي يبذلونه. نحن في قمة تركيزنا ومستعدون للتحدي، كل شيء ممكن في كرة القدم، زامبيا ليست بين المنتخبات المرشحة لكن بإمكاننا خلق المفاجأة والفوز بالكأس.*  * في المقابل أكد مدرب غانا الصربي غوران ستيفانوفيتش أن فريقه سيتوج باللقب القاري للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه على الرغم من الانتقادات الموجهة إليه بسبب تباين المستوى في الدور الأول.*  * وقال ستيفانوفيتش نحن مستعدون للفوز بهذه البطولة، يجب على الشعب الغاني أن يثق بنا ويدعو لنا وسنستجيب له، وأضاف ستيفافيتش: لدينا العديد والعديد من الأسباب للتفاؤل، نعرف جيداً بأننا لم نكن رائعين ولكننا أنهينا الدور الأول في صدارة مجموعة صعبة جداً جداً وبرصيد 7 نقاط، إنها بطولة صعبة جداً جداً، وأغلب اللاعبين يلعبون في أوروبا والمنتخبات قوية بالفعل.*   *معلومـــات عن لقائي الليلة في نصف نهائي كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2012:*    * النصف نهائي الأول..* *  * زامبيــــا Vs غـــــانــــا ( الـ16:00 بالتوقيت العالمي / الساعة 18:00 بتوقيت القاهرة )* *  * حكم اللقاء: الجزائري محمد بالنوزة* *  * الملعب: ستاد باتا الدولي في مدينة باتا* * * القنوات الناقلة: يوروسبورت - RTS1 - يوروسبورت ( بريطانيا ) - يوروسبورت ( ألمانيا ) - ITV 4 - ORTM - يوروسبورت ( الشمال ) - Digi Sport - الجزيرة الرياضية +9 - الجزيرة الرياضية +10 - الجزيرة الرياضية - HD 2 - Orange Sport (فرنسا) -سوبر سبورت4 (جنوب إفريقيا)*

----------


## GSM-AYA

* قوة ساحل العاج تواجه طموحات مالي في نصف النهائي*    *معلومـــات عن لقائي الليلة في نصف نهائي كأس الأمم الأفريقية 2012:*  **   *
 النصف نهائي الثاني..
 * مـالي Vs ساحل العـاج ( الـ19:00 بالتوقيت العالمي / الساعة 21:00 بتوقيت القاهرة )
 * حكم اللقاء: الجنوب افريقي دانييل بينيت
 * الملعب: ستاد دانكودجي بمدينة ليبروفيل
* القنوات الناقلة: الرياضية المغربية 2 - الأولى المغربية - قناة 2M المغربية - كنال + سبورت الفرنسية - يوروسبورت - RTS1 - يوروسبورت ( بريطانيا ) - يوروسبورت ( ألمانيا ) - ITV 4 - ORTM - يوروسبورت ( الشمال ) - Digi Sport - الجزيرة الرياضية +9 - الجزيرة الرياضية +10 - الجزيرة HD2 الرياضية - Orange Sport (فرنسا) - سوبر سبورت4 (جنوب إفريقيا)*

----------


## GSM-AYA

ستكون مباراة ليبرفيل اليوم الأربعاء في الدور نصف النهائي بنهائيات كأس أمم افريقيا مواجهة بين منتخبين أحدهما لم يواجه صعوبة في الوصول لهذا الدور وهو فريق ساحل العاج، والآخر تخطى بصعوبة وبتطورات درامية أحيانا الدور الأول وربع النهائي وهو فريق مالي. 
في هذه البطولة أظهر منتخب ساحل العاج أنه بالفعل يستحق ترشيحه للفوز باللقب فقد فاز في جميع مبارياته ولم تتلق شباكه أهدافا.  
وتغلب الفريق على السودان بهدف دون مقابل ثم على بوركينا فاسو بهدفين دون مقابل وضمن التأهل إلى ربع النهائي. 
وفي آخر مباراة بالدور الأول لعب المدرب فرانسوا زاهوي بتشكيل معظمه من البدلاء وتغلب على أنغولا بهدفين دون مقابل. 
وفي ربع النهائي تغلبت ساحل العاج على غينيا الاستوائية بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل جاءت بتوقيع نجم تشيلسي ديديه دروغبا الذي أحرز الهدفين الأول والثاني ونجم مانشستر سيتي يايا توريه. 
هذه اللقاءات أظهرت أن مستوى فريق زاهوي يشهد تقدما من مباراة لأخرى ويبدو الفوز بالنسبة له سهلا مقارنة بفرق أخرى وهو ما يعزز ثقة اللاعبين ويحررهم من الضغوط ويساعد في الحفاظ على لياقتهم البدنية. 
كما نجح المدرب الوطني في الجمع بين ميزتي المهارة الفردية واللعب الجماعي القوي وأيضا في إعداد البديل الكفء مثل بوني ويلفريد لاعب نادي سبارتا براغ الصربي وماكس غراديل. 
جدية زاهوي في التعامل مع المباراة ظهرت في مؤتمره الصحفي يوم الثلاثاء في ليبرفيل.   
زاهوي أكد أن فريقه جاء ليفوز بالبطولة   
قال زاهوي إن الفريق سيواصل نهجه في هذه البطولة موضحا " لقد جئنا إلى هنا من أجل الفوز بكأس الأمم الافريقية، ونعرف أن فريقا واحدا فقد هو الذي سيتوج بالكأس ونحن دائما نحترم المنافس مهما كان". 
وأكد أن فرقا كبيرة ومرشحة للفوز باللقب عادت إلى بلادها مضيفا " دائما ما يحكم سلوكنا مبدأ احترام المنافس". 
وأضاف أن مواجهة فريق ليس لديه ما يخسره أمر صعب وهو ما حدث مع الفريق في المباراة الماضية ضد غينيا الاستوائية. 
وأوضح أن فريقه سيبذل أقصى جهده أمام مالي، مضيفا أنه بغض النظر عن الإحصائيات وتاريخ اللقاءات فقد تأهل إلى هذا الدور أفضل أربعة منتخبات في افريقيا وفريقه سيواجه واحدا منها. 
وأكد أن الهدف هو مواصلة الانتصارات وأن فريقه يتعامل مع المباراة بجدية وسيؤدي كل دقيقة فيها بإصرار وتركيز لأن "صافرة الحكم هي التي تعلن الفريق الفائز" وليس التاريخ والأرقام. 
وأوضح أيضا أنه تعلم من دروس الماضي، وأنه أخبر الفريق بأن البطولة يفوز بها 23 لاعبا، وأن اختيار التشكيل النهائي يعتمد على ظروف المباراة و طبيعة الخطة التي وضعها المدرب لأنه صاحب القرار مضيفا "الجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء لايعني أن اللاعب ليس جيدا". 
وأكد أن ذلك يعزز الثقة داخل الفريق ويوفر له كمدرب خيارات واسعة في إطار أن الأولوية لمصلحة الفريق وليس لأسماء اللاعبين. 
ورغم أن ساحل العاج تعد دائما ضمن أفضل فرق قارة افريقيا إلا أنها لم تتوج باللقب إلا مرة واحدة، وكان ذلك عام 1992 في السنغال وبسيناريو مثير في المباراة النهائية حيث تغلب منتخب ساحل العاج بركلات الترجيح على غانا بنتيجة 11 - 10 بعد انتهاء المباراة في وقتيها الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل السلبي. 
أما أفضل مركز في البطولات الماضية فكان في نهائيات 2006 بمصر، وحينها تغلب أصحاب الأرض على منتخب ساحل العاج بضربات الترجيح. *مالي*   
أما منتخب مالي بقيادة مدربه الفرنسي آلان غيريس فبدأ هذه البطولة بالفوز على غينيا كوناكري بهدف دون مقابل، ثم انهزم أمام غانا بهدفين دون مقابل في أسوأ مباراة للفريق بالبطولة حتى الآن. 
وفي آخر مباراة بالدور الأول كان الفريق متأخرا بهدف أمام بوتسوانا لكن بخبرة لاعبين مثل سيدو كيتا فازت مالي بهدفين لهدف، لكن اللاعبين اضطروا للانتظار في الملعب لنحو خمس دقائق انتظارا لنهاية مباراة غانا وغينيا كوناكري بالتعادل الذي منحهم التأهل. 
وبسيناريو درامي آخر تأهلت مالي إلى المربع الذهبي، فقد كانت مباراة ربع النهائي تسير لصالح الغابون وأحرز إيريك مولونغي هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 55. 
لكن قبل نهاية المباراة بست دقائق أدرك شيخ دياباتي التعادل، واحتكم الفريقان لوقت إضافي ثم لضربات الترجيح التي أوصلت مالي إلى ربع النهائي.   
غيريس رفض الكشف عن خططه لمواجهة ساحل العاج  
ويرى محللون أن خبرة لاعبي الفريق المحترفين في أوروبا ساعدت كثيرا في وصوله إلى المربع الذهبي، وتجلى ذلك في أي استغلال فرص التهديف بغض النظر عن الأفضلية في اللقاء أو الاستحواذ على الكرة. 
وفي مقدمة هؤلاء لاعب برشلونة سيدو كيتا و شيخ دياباتي و عبده تروري ( بوردو الفرنسي) وموديبو مايغا( سوشو الفرنسي). 
وقد أكد آلان غيريس في مؤتمر صحفي يوم الثلاثاء بليبرفيل أن ظهوره بتواضع خلال البطولة لا يعني التخلي عن طموحات الفوز، مؤكدا أن التواضع فضيلة ضرورة الرياضة بصفة عامة وكرة القدم بصفة خاصة. 
وأوضح مدرب مالي أن التواضع يساعد دائما على طرح التساؤلات بشأن الأداء ، ولكن هذا لا يعني التخلي عن الطموح، مضيفا أن الأبطال يجب أن يتحلوا بالتواضع من أجل مواصلة تحسين الأداء. 
وقال إن فريقه سيواصل مشواره المعتاد وبنفس الطموحات في كل المباريات، وأوضح أنه يدرك أن فريقه سيواجه منتخبا كبيرا جدا ولكن ذلك لأن يفرض قيودا على منتخب مالي وسيواصل سعيه لتحقيق الفوز. 
وأضاف أنه " لاتوجد وصفة سحرية" لإلحاق الهزيمة بساحل العاج ولكنه يبذل أقصى لإعداد الفريق بأفضل شكل ممكن وتوظيف جميع الإمكانات. 
وأوضح أن جهودخ ركزت أيضا على استعادة اللياقة البدنية للاعبين بعد المبارة الماضية حين لعبوا نحو ساعتين. 
وقال إنه يحاول حاليا الدخول في أجواء المباراة القادمة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار استراتيجية اللعب، لكنه رفض الكشف عن أي تفاصيل بشأن خططه. 
وأكد أيضا أنه يدرك تفوق منتخب ساحل العاج في النتائج والإحصائيات التي تظهر مستواخ والمواهب والإمكانات التي يتمتع بها. 
لكنه مضى قائلا أنه يجب التوقف عن هذه النقطة موضحا أنه لا يريد أن يتسرب الخوف إلى لاعبيه من منتخب ساحل العاج. 
وأضاف أنه لو تسللت إليه مشاعر الخوف فمن من الأحرى ألا يخوض المباراة. 
وأكد أنه يدرك تماما المهمة التي هو مقبل عليها ويحترم هذا التحدي ، أما التصرف من منطلق الخوف فيعني أن "الفريق كأنه انهزم قبل بداية المباراة". 
وقد صرح غيريس أنه بالنسبة لمشاعر كيتا فهو يريد مثل بقية زملائه لديه رغبة في النجاح مع الفريق و تحقيق الفوز مع منتخب بلاد. 
وهو ذو شخصية قيادية ويأخذ الأمر بجدية وإن كان يخرج أحيانا عن طبيعته ولكنه يقوم مع قائد الفريق سيدريك كانتيه يقومان بالدور القيادي في الفريق الذي يمكن للمدرب أن يعتمد عليه. 
وقال إنه بالنسبة لأي مدرب فهو بحاجة للاعبين مثل كيتا يقومون بهذا الدور القيادي في الفريق. 
وقد سبق لمنتخب مالي أن احتل المركز الرابع في بطولة عام 1994 بعدما تصدر المجموعة الاولى ثم فاز على منتخب مصر بهدف دون مقابل في ربع النهائي، لكنه هزم من زامبيا في نصف النهائي بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل ثم خسر امام ساحل العاج في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*مالي تبدد الأمل الأخير لغانا وتنتزع برونزية كأس إفريقيا*   
أحرز المنتخب المالي المركز الثالث في بطولة كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2012 لكرة القدم المقامة بغينيا الاستوائية والغابون بعدما تغلب على نظيره الغاني 2-0 اليوم السبت في مباراة الترتيب بمدينة مالابو بغينيا الاستوائية.
وبهذا الإنجاز حققت مالي ثاني أفضل إنجاز لها في تاريخ مشاركاتها بالبطولة الأفريقية بعد أن أحرزت المركز الثاني في بطولة عام 1972٬ علما أنه احتلت المركز الرابع في ثلاث مناسبات (1994 و2002 و2004).
وفي سنة 2010٬أي قبل عامين فقط ٬ وصل المنتخب الغاني إلى المباراة النهائية للبطولة الماضية في أنجولا ولكنه خسرها أمام المنتخب المصري.
وكان المنتخب الغاني يمني النفس بالوصول إلى المباراة النهائية في هذه البطولة لتعزيز حظوظه في إحراز اللقب الذي سبق له أن توج به أربع مرات كان آخرها في بطولة 1982 ٬ لكن آماله تبخرت في دور نصف النهاية عندما خسر أمام المنتخب الزامبي 0-1 ٬ قبل أن يضيع هدفه الأخير وهو إحراز المركز الثالث لكنه فشل في ذلك بعد أن خسر بهدفين للاشيء اليوم .
وهذه المرة الثالثة التي يخوض فيها منتخب غانا مباراة الترتيب فخسر الاولى عام 1996 امام زامبيا 0-1 وحل رابعا٬ وفاز في الثانية على كوت ديفوار 4-2 عام 2008 وحل ثالثا .
كما أن هذه المرة الثانية التي يلتقي فيها المنتخبان الغاني والمالي في النسخة الحالية بعد الاولى في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الرابعة في الدور الاول والتي الت نتيجتها بفوز الغانيين بهدفين نظيفين .
ولم تعرف مباراة اليوم عددا كبيرا من الفرص التسجيل من كلا الجانبين حيث اعتمد كل منهما على تحصين منطقة الدفاع والإعتماد على المرتدات السريعة .
وجاء هدف التقدم للمنتخب المالي في الدقيقة 23 وكان من نصيب الشيخ تيديان دياباتي الذي أضاف الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه في الدقيقة 80 ليؤكد جدارة مالي بالفوز وإحراز المركز الثالث.
وبدأت المباراة بإيقاع سريع ولم تستمر فترة جس النبض كثيرا حيث بدأ كل من الفريقين محاولاته لتسجيل هدف مبكر يربك به حسابات منافسه.
وجاءت أولى الفرص التهديف في الدقيقة الرابعة وكانت من نصيب اللاعب المالي جارا ديمبلي حيث تلقى تمريرة طولية داخل المنطقة وسدد بقوة لكن الكرة اصطدمت بأحد مدافعي غانا ليتحول اتجاهها إلى خارج الشباك.
وبعدها تبادل الفريقان المحاولات المستمرة للوصول إلى الشباك لكن اعتمادهما على تحصين منطقتي ووسط الميدان حال دون ذلك. 
وفي الدقيقة 23 تصدى الحارس الغاني لكرة صاروخية من خارج المربع لكنه لم يمسك بها لترتد إلى سامبا دياباتي الذي أسكنها الشباك دون تردد ليعلن تقدم مالي 1-0 . وبعدها أصبحت المباراة سجالا بين المنتخبين غير أن عدم التركيز والتسرع في القدف أحيانا حال دون تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف في الشوط الأول لينتهي بتقدم مالي 1-0 .
ودخل المنتخب الغاني الجولة الثانية بعزيمة قوية بحثا عن التعادل لتجديد أمله في انتزاع البرونزية الأفريقية ٬ لكن محاولاته باءت بالفشل ٬ ونجح في هز شباك منافسه عن طريق النجم سولي مونتاري في الدقيقة 54 لكن الحكم لم يحتسبها هدفا بدعوى الشرود. 
وقبل عشر دقائق من نهاية المباراة أكد المنتخب المالي جدارته بالفوز وأضاف الهدف الثاني في شباك نظيره الغاني رافعا رصيده من الأهداف إلى ثلاثة ليلتحق في صدارة ترتيب الهدافين بكل من مهاجم منتخب كوت ديفوار ديديي دروغبا وعميد منتخب زامبيا كريستوفر كاتونغو وزميله إيمانويل مايوكا .    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

*نهائي كأس افريقيا - زامبيا vs كوتديفوار 				*   *معلومـــات عن لقاء الليلة في المباراة النهاية لكأس الأمم الأفريقية 2012:
 مبـــاراة الختـــام..
 * زامبيـا Vs ساحل العاج ( الـ19:30 بالتوقيت العالمي / الساعة 21:30 بتوقيت القاهرة )
 * حكم اللقاء: السينغالي بادارا دياتا
 * الملعب: ستاد دانكودجي بمدينة ليبروفيل
* القنوات الناقلة: الرياضية المغربية 2 - الأولى المغربية - قناة 2M المغربية - الفضائية الإيريتيرية - TGRT - يوروسبورت - RTS1 - يوروسبورت ( بريطانيا ) - يوروسبورت ( ألمانيا ) - ITV 4 - ORTM - يوروسبورت ( الشمال ) - الجزيرة الرياضية +9 - الجزيرة الرياضية +10 - الجزيرة HD2 الرياضية - Orange Sport (فرنسا) - Orange Sport (بولندا) - سوبر سبورت4 (جنوب إفريقيا)*     ][ بطاقة المباراة ][ منتخب زامبيا     منتخب زآمبيا لكرة القدم تأسس عـآمم 1960 وانظم للفيفا عـآمم 1986 .. اهم انجازات المنتخب الزامبي هي الحصول على المركز الثالث في كأس الامم الافريقية عـآمم / 1996 بعد فوزهم على منتخب غـآنا بهدف وحيد .. وآيضآ وصولهم لنهائي كـأس الامم الافريقية عـآمم / 1994 ولاكنهم خسروا من منتخب نيجيريا بهدفين .. وايضآ احتلالهم على المركز الثالث في كأس الامم الافريقية عـآم / 1990 ووصيف منتخب جمورية الكونغو في الامم الافريقية عـآمم / 1974 .. كوت ديفوار   التأسيس : 1960 الانضمام للفيفا : 1960     الفيــــــــلـة    (CIV)  التصنيـــــــــف  مشاركات المنتخب الإيفواري في كأس أمم أفريقيـــا : ظهر المنتخب الإيفواري في 19 نهائيات من اصل 27 بطـولة ... أحرز اللقب مره واحدة وكان في العام 1992 .. لم يتأهل المنتخب العاجي للنهائيات ثلاث مرات .. حقق المركز الثالث 4 مرات (1965 - 1968 - 1986 - 1994) و المركز الرابع مرتين (1970 /2008) و جاء وصيفاً مرة واحدة في العام 2006 ..   رئيس الإتحاد العاجي    السيد : جاك انوما رئيس الاتحادية الايفوارية لكرة القدم عضو المكتب التنفيذي بالاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم

----------


## GSM-AYA

*منتخب زامبيا يبصم على المفاجأة ويتوّج بلقب CAN2012*        *الرصاصات النحاسية تخترق التاريخ الإفريقي لأول مرة*  *ضربات الحظ أهدت اللقب الغالي لزامبيا  *     *كما كان متوقعا لم تكن المباراة النهائية سهلة على منتخبي كوت ديفوار وزامبيا، وقد غلف هذا النهائي الصراع التكتيكي، ورغم أن منتخب الأفيال سيطر نواعا ما على مجريات المباراة، إلا أن ذلك لم يكن كافيا أمام حماس منتخب الرصاصات وهو ما يفسر لجوء المنتخبين للشوطين الإضافيين، بل إلى ضربات الترجيح التي كانت الفيصل وأهدت اللقب الغالي لمنتخب زامبيا لأول مرة في تاريخه.*   *توابل نهائي الأحلام*  *الكثير من المعطيات جعلت من هذا النهائي رقم 28 ذو طابع استثنائي، فإذا كان الكثيرون قد توقعوا وصول المنتخب الإيفواري إلى المباراة النهائية، فإن هناك القليل من تكهن بوصول المنتخب الزامبي أحد مفاجآت هذه النسخة للنهائي، ولو أن ذلك كان متوقعا اعتبارا إلى أن الكثير من المنتخبات القوية قد غابت عن المونديال الأسمر.*  *لاعبو زامبيا وهو يخوض هذا النهائي تذكر مأساة 1993 عندما سقطت طائرة كانت تقل المنتخب الزامبي بالغابون، وبالتالي كان من الصدف أن يكون العرس الكروي الزامبي في الأرض الذي سقطت هذه المأساة.*  *ويبدو أنه أعطى هذا العامل لمنتخب الرصاصات دافعا من أجل معانقة اللقب لأول مرة في تاريخه، لكن أمام من؟ أكيد أن المهام لن تكون سهلة، إذ كان المنتخب الإيفواري يتربص باللقب هو الآخر كمنتخب قوي بنجومه، بل هو المنتخب الذي يملك أقوى دفاع، حيث لم تهتز شباكه منذ انطلاق المنافسة وهو الباحث عن ثاني لقب له في مشواره الكروي بعد ذلك الذي فاز به عام 1992.*  *صراع المحلي والأجنبي*  *بين فرانسوا زاهوي مدرب المنتخب الإيفواري إبن البلد وهيرفي رينار مدرب المنتخب الزامبي صراع وتحدي بين الشخصين، بل هو دفاع أيضا عن مكانة المحلي الذي يحمل وشاحه زاهوي والأجنبي في شخص الفرنسي هيرفي رينار الذي غالبا ما يتلقى الإنتقاذات كلما خابت النتائج، لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يكون الصراع التكتيكي حاضرا في  هذه المباراة، بل كان من الطبيعي أن يستخرج كل طرف أسلحته التكتيكية من أجل تحقيق روعة اللقب، خاصة أن المباريات النهائية غالبا ما يغلفها الصراع التكتيكي والحرص الشديد، لذلك كان منتظرا أن يكون الصراع تكتيكيا خالصا بين منتخبين يعرفان بعضهما البعض، وإن كانت كفة المنتخب الإيفواري مرجحة  اعتبارا للنجوم التي يعج بها منتخب الأفيال وكذا للمسار الواقعي الذي وقع عليه منذ انطلاق المنافسة.*  *توازن القوى*  *مثلما عودنا عليه المنتخب الإيفواري فإنه غالبا ما ينطلق بإيقاع قوي ولا يبادر إلى التهديد، حيث راقب خصمه مع الإنطلاقة بدليل أن أول فرصة سنحت لزامبيا عبر  سينكالا الذي سدد لكن الحارس باري تدخل بنجاح وأبعد الكرة بنجاح.   *   *رويدا رويدا بدأ المنتخب الإيفواري يدخل في المباراة، خاصة عبر جيرفينيو ودروغبا وكالو، وهو الثلاثي الذي عول عليه منتخب الأفيال، ورغم تحركات هذا الثلاثي إلا أن اختراق الدفاع لم يكن سهلا، وهو ما جعل المنتخب الإيفواري يعتمد على التسديد من بعيد دون جدوى، فيما كانت إختراقات كابلا وشانسا وكاطونغو والتي كانت تنقصها السرعة وقلة التركيز يكسران محاولات محاولات المنتخب الزامبي، على أن أبرز فرصة للإيفواريين شهدتها الدقيقة 30 عندما وُضعت كرة مواتية ليحيىا توري لكن تسديدته افتقدت للتركيز ومرت محادية.*  *واستمر السجال بين المنتخبين، لكن الإصرار كان أكثر من المنتخب اليفواري، إذ كانت تجربة لاعبيه الذين يمارسون في أكبر البطولات الأوروبية حاضرة، هذا في الوقت الذي اعتمد فيه المنتخب الزامبي في بعض الفترات على المرتدات الهجومية، وكان هاجسه هو ملء الوسط وتحصين الدفاع.*  *لا جديد*  *مرت دقائق هذا الشوط دون أن يحقق كل طرف مبتغاه وتأكد أن الوصول إلى المرمى لن يكون سهلا، في ظل الضغط الذي كان يخيم على اللاعبين خوفا من تلقي هدفا، ناهيك عن الحضور التكتيكي الجيد والصارم لكلا الطرفين، لذلك عرفت المباراة بعض الأطوار ذات المستوى الفني الرتيب في غياب أبرز المحاولات الحقيقية للتسجيل رغم بحث مهاجمي الفريقين عن المنافذ، إذ كان مهاجمو المنتخب الزامبي يبحثون عن التسجيل عبر الإختراقات والتسديد من بعيد، فيما لاعبي المنتخب الإيفواري كانوا يمنون النفس في التسجيل عبر التمريرات خاصة من الوسط.*   *والواقع أننا انتظرنا هذا السيناريو في هذا النهائي في انتظار الجولة الثانية التي تعتبر جولة المدربين من أجل تصحيح الأوضاع التقنية، خاصة بالنسبة للمنتخب الإيفواري الذي حتما يريد أن يحسم المباراة دونما الدخول في تفاصيل الشوطين الإضافيين أو ضربات الترجيح.*   *أي ذبابة لسعت دروغبا؟*  *بدا واضحا أن المنتخب الإيفواري دخل عازما للوصول إلى مرمى المنتخب الإيفواري، وذلك من خلال الإنتعاشة التي عرفها خط هجومه، وظهر أن المنتخب الزامبي فقد مع انطلاق الجولة الثانية بعض من إمكانياته نتيجة الأخطاء التي سقط فيها في وسط الميدان وكذا تراجع أدائه الهجومي، وهو ما سمح للمنتخب الإيفواري الضغط على مرمى الحارس مويني، لكن دائما كان المهاجمون يصطدمون بالتكثل الدفاعي، خاصة أن تلاميذة هيرفي رونار شعروا بصعود الأفيال وتحسن أدائهم.*  *هذا الضغط أربك حسابات الدفاع الزامبي، إذ من اختراق جيد لجيرفينيو يُسقط هذا الأخير داخل مربع العمليات، الحكم السينغالي بادارا لم يتردد في الإعلان عن ضربة جزاء، لكن دروغبا رفض الهدية وبطريقة غريبة يضيع ضربة جزاء بعد أن ذهبت الكرة عالية عن مرمى الحارس مويني.*   *ضربات الحظ*  *أكيد أن المنتخب الإيفواري تحسر كثيرا على ضياع هذه الفرصة، وكان على لاعبيه أن يتجاوزوا آثار تضييع ضربة الجزاء، هذا في الوقت الذي زاد ضياع هذه الفرصة من حماس منتخب الرصاصات الذي ظل وفيا لتكثله الدفاعي وشراسته، وهو ما يفسر قلة فرص لاعبيه، هذا في الوقت الذي رمى زاهوي بأوراقه بعد أن أدخل غراديل وكونان من أجل الضغط أكثر، لكن لا شيء تغير بعد أن رفض غراديل فرصة مواتية قبل نهاية المباراة بدقيقتين بعد أن توصل بكرة وراوغ قبل أن يسدد، لكن الكرة مرت محادية لمرمى الحارس مويني.*  *ولأن الوقت القانوني من المباراة لم يغير من النتيجة فقد دخل المنتخبان الإختبار الثاني على مستوى الشوطين الإضافيين، حيث أعطت دقائقه الأولى فرصة ذهبية لكريسطوفر كاطونغو الذي استغل تمريرة شقيقه، لكن الكرة أبعدها بصعوبة عبر بقدمه الحارس باري، ومرت دقائق الشوطين الإضافيين دون جديد قبل أن يلجأ المنتخبان لضربات الترجيح التي ابتسمت لمنتخب زامبيا وأهدت له اللقب الغالي بحصة 8ـ7.   *     *محمد أوزين وزير يغضب من دروغبا*   *تفاعل محمد أوزين وزير الشباب والرياضة، مع ضربة الجزاء التي أعلن عنها الحكم السنغالي بدارا دياتا للكوت ديفوار أمام زامبيا اليوم السبت، وأضاعاها، ديدي روغبا.*   *والتقطت الكاميرات التي كانت تنقل أطوار المباراة النهائية بين زامبيا والكوت ديفوار، الوزير أوزين وهو يضرب الكف على الكف بسبب إضاعة دروغبا لضربة الجزاء، وبدى أن الوزير المغربي كان يتعاطف مع خصم الأسود المقبل في تصفيات كاس العالم 2014.*  *وكان محمّد أوزين قد انتقل إلى العاصمة الغابونية لِيبْرُوفِيل من أجل حضور اللقاء النهائي للدورة 28 من كأس إفريقيا للأمم.*  *إذ كان يمثل الملك محمّد السادس في المباراة التي جمعت بين منتخبي الكوت ديفوار وزامبيا".. وذلك "اعتبارا للروابط المتميزة والعلاقات القوية التي تجمع المغرب بالغابون"، حسب بلاغ صادر عن ديوان الوزير.*      *وفي ما يلي قائمة هدافي الدورة الـ28 لكأس إفريقيا للأمم في كرة القدم:*  *- ثلاثة أهداف: مانوشو (أنغولا) وحسين خرجة (المغرب) وبيارايميريك أوباميانغ (الغابون) وغيمانويل مايوكا وكريستوفر كاتونغو ( زامبيا) وديدييه دروغبا (كوت ديفوتار ) وشيخ دياباتيه (مالي) .*  *- هدفان: أحمد سعد وإيهاب البوسيفي ( ليبيا) ومحمد احمد بشير ومدثر الطيب (السودان) ويوسف المساكني (تونس) وديالو ساديو وعبد الرزاق كامارا (غينيا) وجون منصاح واندريه ىيوو (غانا).*  *- هدف واحد: خوسيه خافيير بالبوا اوسا وإيبان أيانغا ودافيد الفاريز أغيري (غينيا الإستوائية) ورينفورد كالابا وستوبيلا سونزو وجيمس تشامانغا (زامبيا) ودام ندوي وموسى سو وندياي ديمي ندياي (السنغال) وماتيوس غاليانو دا كوستا (أنغولا) وسيبيري آلان تراوريه وإيسياكا ويدراوغو (بوركينا فاسو) وسالومون كالو وإيمانويل إيبوي وويلفريد بوني ويحيى توريه وجيرفيه ياو كواسي "جيرفينيو (كوت ديفوار) وستيفان نغيما ودانيال كوزان وبرونو زيتا مبانانغوي وإريك مولونغا (الغابون) وخالد القربي وعصام جمعة وصابر خليفة (تونس) واسامواه جيان وإيمانويل إغييمانغ بادو (غانا) وباكاي تراوري وغارا ديمبيلي (مالي) وتونجي نغونو ويليام (النيجر) وابراهيما تراوري ومامادو ديولدي باه ونابي سوماه (غينيا) وديفيتوغو "ديبسي" سيلولواني ونغيلي موغاكولودي (بوتسوانا) ويونس بلهندة (المغرب).*  *خطأ في مرمى فريقه : بكاري كونيه (بوركينا فاسو)*    *أهداف نهائى كأس أمم أفريقيا زامبيا تفوز باللقب بضربات الترجيح على حساب كوت ديفوار*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *إحتفالات منتخب زامبيا بعد التتويج*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

